# News - Umfrage: Was kann PC Games besser machen?



## Administrator (22. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,339183


----------



## silencer1 (22. Dezember 2004)

Kein PC-Games-Reporter mehr, sondern kompetente Videotests!


----------



## JohnSinclair (22. Dezember 2004)

PC games Kann es besser machen das es nicht das macht was Gamestar macht ^^.

Ausserdem sollte man endlich für Eltern eine Klare Info Rubrik erstellen wo sie sich über games ihrer kinder infrormieren können und evt geholfen wird bei probleme !

So das es net am ende so ist das die eltern uns die schuld geben wenn ihre kinder drogen nehmen und Frontal21 wegen Lügerei und übertriebenheit mit einer Atuobombe in die Luft sprengen ^^


----------



## Borstentier (22. Dezember 2004)

Ja ich finde auch die Qualität und vor allem die Quantität der Videos auf der DVD lassen in letzter Zeit zu wünschen übrig. Was ich sonst noch vorschlagen würde? Ich habe gestern meine PC Games 02/2005 bekommen und wir haben noch nicht einmal Dezember vorbei... Ich kam mir irgendwie ein bisschen verarscht vor. Also meiner Meinung sollte da auch Dezember draufstehen bzw. Januar. Naja wie auch immer - ansonsten ist PC Games


----------



## LiquidGravity (22. Dezember 2004)

Objektive Bewertungen!!!


----------



## silencer1 (22. Dezember 2004)

Keine unnötigen Hypes mehr!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Dezember 2004)

- Kritischere Previews, mit detaillierteren Angaben zum eigentlichen Spiel.
- Keine sinnlosen Exklusiv-Reviews mehr. Mag ja sein das diese Prestige bringen, aber auf Tests die wichtige Elemente wie Registrierung und Packungsumfang nicht erwähnen können, kann ich verzichten.
- Kritischerer Umgang mit "großen" Games, keine permanenten Anpreisungen nur weil es einen neuen Screenshot gab, oder weil Entwickler XXX sagt das ihr Game eine Meilenstein wird.
- Kompetente Aufzählung der Bugs eines Games in einer Review, mit entsprechenden Punktabzügen und klaren Empfehlungen ob das Spiel so noch Spaß macht oder nicht (evtl. Nachtests einfügen um die Wertungen der Bug-Games zu korrigieren).
- Mehr "kleinere" Titel präsentieren, die 150. Preview von Doom 6 kann man auch durch die Vorstellung eines neuen, unbekannten Games besser ersetzen.
- Weniger "Sesationsgeilheit", im Sinne von "WIR HABEN EINEN DOOM 3 / HL2 TEST!!!!elf111 Die anderen nicht!!!!".

Insgesamt also, mehr Kritik an Software und klare Einschätzungen der Produkte im Bezug auf: Preis / Leistung, Umfang, Bugs.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Christian2510 (22. Dezember 2004)

Das alte Design verwenden und 1-2 Doppelseiten zum Thema *eSport* wären inzwischen wirklich angebracht.
Ansonsten ist meiner Meinung nach alles okay.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 22.12.2004 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> - Kritischere Previews, mit detaillierteren Angaben zum eigentlichen Spiel.
> - Keine sinnlosen Exklusiv-Reviews mehr. Mag ja sein das diese Prestige bringen, aber auf Tests die wichtige Elemente wie Registrierung und Packungsumfang nicht erwähnen können, kann ich verzichten.
> - Kritischerer Umgang mit "großen" Games, keine permanenten Anpreisungen nur weil es einen neuen Screenshot gab, oder weil Entwickler XXX sagt das ihr Game eine Meilenstein wird.
> - Kompetente Aufzählung der Bugs eines Games in einer Review, mit entsprechenden Punktabzügen und klaren Empfehlungen ob das Spiel so noch Spaß macht oder nicht (evtl. Nachtests einfügen um die Wertungen der Bug-Games zu korrigieren).
> ...




dito


----------



## Kalimero33 (22. Dezember 2004)

- objektivere Bewetungen

Die DVD finde ich im Moment schlecht.
Wenn ich einen Test über ein Spiel lese, dann möchte ich auch ein    ausführliche Testvideo dazu sehn und nicht PCGames-Reporter.
Das ist zwar ne gute Idee alles in einer Gameshow zu präsentieren, in der Praxis nervt es jedoch, weil der Leser nur bestimmte Sachen sehen möchte.
Ausserdem fehlt die Most wanted Liste auf der DVD.
Ich bin kein Gamestar-Fan, aber das neue Wertungssystem ist denen echt gut gelungen. Man sieht durch die Einzelkategorien genau wo ein Spiel Schwachstellen hat, und kann so auch die %-Wertung sehr gut nachvollziehen. Sowas in der Art soltet ihr auch einführen.
Das Wichtigste ist jedoch die bessere Umsetztung der DVD!


----------



## Dominic-Toretto (22. Dezember 2004)

Christian2510 am 22.12.2004 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das alte Design verwenden und 1-2 Doppelseiten zum Thema *eSport* wären inzwischen wirklich angebracht.
> Ansonsten ist meiner Meinung nach alles okay.




Stimmt!!!!
Wenn ich PCG mit GS vergleiche sagt mir die PCG um Längen besser zu. Das einzige was ich bei dem Vergleich bei PCG vermisse sind Berichte über Ligen, Turniere und LAN Partys. Und ne Seite in der aktuelle Patches vorgestellt und beschrieben werden. Dieses Thema wird ja gar nicht behandelt.

 Ansonsten: WEITER SO......................................


----------



## Solon25 (22. Dezember 2004)

Hab das schon mit ein paar Member diskutiert. Mir fehlt im Test immer, was wir eigentlich mit dem Chara anstellen können (ausser schleichen, pirschen wat weis ich). Es wird schlichtweg nie berichtet ob mir ein Taktik Shooter das skillen des Chara's bietet. Wenn ja, was kann man skillen. Bei RPG's ist sowas ja Usus, nur gibt es auch Taktiker die das bieten 



Spoiler



Cold Zero z.B.


 

Lese ich sowas im Test, wird doch das Spiel interessanter. Komischerweise kommen dann immer viele auf ganz andere Meinungen, als die, die man gelesen hat...  :-o 

Steht hinter den Spielern, nicht hinter den Entwicklern... Durch das Schöngerede im Heft bekommen die meine Kohle nicht. Objektivität und Erfahrungsberichte (von Usern) informieren mich da besser..


----------



## JohnSinclair (22. Dezember 2004)

Dominic-Toretto am 22.12.2004 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 22.12.2004 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und eine Seite zum thema Lügen verbreitung über games in Deutschland u nd übertreibung ! Fakten müssen her für eltern !

Die GANZE WARHEIT ÜBER FRONTAL21 und FROMMEL ! am besten auf den typen ne anzeige wegen rufschädigung machen von und für uns die  usern !

Wir sind nämlich keine Randgruppe mehr !


----------



## Solon25 (22. Dezember 2004)

Was vergessen... Die Fragen zu den Vollversionen bieten mir genau 1 Antwortmöglichkeit nicht..

[ X ] Ich besitze die Spiele zum Teil schon

Hab natürlich einige davon installiert und gespielt, aber halt ohne Patchärger usw. usf.


----------



## Obolus (22. Dezember 2004)

Hey, Leute !
Also, ich finde Pc- Games die beste Spielezeitschrift die man kaufen kann!
Was man daran besser machen kann sind vielleicht bessere Vollversionen 
auf der DVD. Aber ich weiß kostet alles Geld. 
Aber ansonsten ist sie


----------



## Goddess (22. Dezember 2004)

An erster Stelle sollten die Tests etwas kritischer angegangen werden. Und auch auf Fehler explizit Hingewiesen und genauer Eingegangen werden. Was ich mir ebenfalls wünschen würde wären mehr Tests und Previews zu Spielen. Wenn dazu ein wenig vom Hardware Anteil gestrichen würde hätte ich nichts dagegen.  Schreibt vor allem auch mehr über den Inhalt der Spiele die Ihr testet. Geht etwas mehr darauf ein, wie das Spiel sich spielt und weniger darauf wie schön und toll die Grafik ist. Schildert ganz einfach mehr vom Inhalt und den Möglichkeiten. Und wenn es dann noch möglich ist, packt mehr Videos zu Spielen auf die DVD.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Dezember 2004)

Insgesamt wäre es ne feine Sachen, wenn sie das Heft / Redaktion auf Objektivität und Qualität besinnen würde und mal von ihrem hohen Ast runterkommen würde und sich darauf besinnt, was sie sein sollte. Eine verläßlich und möglichst umfangreiche Kaufberatung. Aber der Reihe nach:

Datenträger:
Schafft endlich eine DVD9 an, der 10ner Rohling ist an Billigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Da kann man ja froh sein, daß überhaupt die Ausgabe noch draufsteht.
Es sollte nun endlich mal wieder eine mehr als ordentliche Hülle, sprich Jewel Case Inlay her. Das ist ein Witz, was einem da angeboten wird.
Scheinbar wird nun sogar schon an der Perforation gespart, so ließ sich die Papper in 02/05nicht/kaum rausbekommen.
Neben der Möglichkeit große Demos auf die Disk zu packen für Modemuser haben Print-Mags einen ganz großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Netz und dies sind die Videos. Allerdings sind diese meist nicht mehr als „dünn“. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie es immer wieder geschafft wird kurze Videos mit noch kürzeren zu unterbieten. Dafür bekommt man elendig lange und uninteressante Interview zu sehen, die es ihn gleicher Form auch gedruckt im Heft gibt. Habe keine Ahnung was die „PCG Reporter“ bezwecken sollen, nur das ist weder informativ (Frage Desperados 2: „Habt ihr die KI verbesser“?  ) noch interessant. Ich möchte was vom Spiel sehen. Schön das PCG beispielsweise so exklusiv (<- schafft dieses verdammt Wort endlich ab. Es wird ja nicht schlechter, wenn es die PCG NICHT exklusiv hat) Stalker anspielen konnte. Nur sehen kann man davon so gut wie nix. Insbesondere die Testvideos sind alles andere als eine wirklich Hilfe und so oft fehlen Videos zu getesteten Games und das sind nicht die Videos zu 40% Games. (Schaut mal in die PCPowerPlay und dort beispielsweise das Video zur Mortyr 2 an. )
Packt regulär und kontinuierlich Mods auf die Disk

Vollversionen:
Keine Frage, Vollversionen sind „in“ zur Zeit. Aber Qualität sollte vor Qantität gehen. Auch wenn im Editorial beispielsweise geschrieben wird, daß Empire Earth so gut angekommen sei, so wurde auch nach Monaten(!) nicht an einen Patch gedacht. Der Patch kam raus, aber nur auf den erneut in andern Mags aus dem Computec Verlag erhältlichen Versionen von Empire Earth. DAS IST KEIN SERVICE!

Heft:
Ändert doch endlich mal wieder das Titelblatt und nehmt eine Spielgrafik, etc. Nur Text oder so ein Glitzerzeug (Dafür ist Geld da, aber nicht für eine anständige DVD9 oder Hülle) sind alles andere als besser als der Durschnitt.
Hört bitte mir dieser Selbstbeweihräucherung im Editorial auf. Am Besten auch mit diesem Kleinkrieg gegen GS und/oder andere Mags. Kein Heft ist fehlerfrei. Sorgt lieber dafür, daß IHR einheitliche Wertungsmaßstäbe habt.


			
				Editorial Heft 02/05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich auf oberflächliche Tests verlassen hat, guckt spätestens im letzten Drittel in die Röhre: Ein so genannter "Plotstopper" verhindert ein Weiterspielen - nur einer von vielen Bugs. Unser Verzicht auf einen Test hat sich als richtig erwiesen: Zwei, drei Tage Testsitzung pro Redaktion sind für ein Rollenspiel dieses Kalibers einfach zu wenig. In anderen Redaktionen nimmt man´s mit der Transparenz offenbar nicht ganz so genau.


Und wer schaut bei Steam in die Röhre, oder bei so manch anderen Schnitzern, welche sich in die PCGames Test reingeschmuggelt haben? Noch immer ist mir beispielsweise unverständlich, welche Version von RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 gespielt wurde bei der Menge an Bugs, welche enthalten waren. Hattet die Redaktion eine Special Edition von Schlacht um Mittelerde oder wieso sind schlechte Handhabung, schwache KI und eintönige Missionen kaum zu erwähnt. Das ist mein großer Wunsch, daß es endlich Testberichte gibt, die ungeachtet des Herstellernamens, ungeachtet des Titel, der Serie, etc. GLEICH bewertet werden. Nennt alle Schwachpunkte. Kein Game hat nur tolle Aspekte und schone Grafik muß man nicht auf 6 Seiten beschreiben. Setzt euch bitte daran und wertet mal einheitlich. Wenn da ein Spiel wie z.B. Ground Control Punktabzug bekommt, weil ihr der Meinung seid die Story sei nicht doll oder die Missionen spielen sich immer gleich (Bitte mehr mit Beispielen arbeiten, statt Statement), dann ist das eine Sache. Wenn aber ein anders Spiel, nennen wir es zufälligerweise mal Schlacht um Mittelerde auch immer nur gleiche Missionen hat und die Story gar nicht präsentiert wird, dann wertet das Game bitte auch entsprechend. Gleiche Bewertungsrichtlinien für alle Games. Bugs und Fehler trüben massiv den Spielspaß und Games sollten dann auch entsprechend bewertet werden. Auch wenn es ein bekannter Name ist. Und bei den Vorschauberichten bzw. Exklusivreportagen seid doch mal kritischer. Da kann man sich ja oft fragen, wieso das Game nicht im Laden steht.


----------



## Yikrazuul (22. Dezember 2004)

Solon25 am 22.12.2004 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was vergessen... Die Fragen zu den Vollversionen bieten mir genau 1 Antwortmöglichkeit nicht..
> 
> [ X ] Ich besitze die Spiele zum Teil schon
> 
> Hab natürlich einige davon installiert und gespielt, aber halt ohne Patchärger usw. usf.



Da ist übrigens noch ein Fehler, bei der Frage:


Wie wichtig ist für Sie die Vollversion beim Kauf der PC Games? 	

	Kaufentscheidend
	Kommt auf die Vollversion an
	Kommt auf die Vollversion an

ist die erste Antwortmöglichkeit "kaufentscheidend" falsch. Sie sollte lauten: "Kommt auf die Vollversion an"...


----------



## Joe_2000 (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube, es wäre allen schon extrem geholfen, wenn es "PC Games" verboten würde, das Wort "*exklusiv*" zu verwenden...     

Und soll man eigentlich noch was zu den DVD-Hüllen sagen? Da gab's schon zig Threads (auch von mir) vor nem halben Jahr, nach der GC hieß es dann mal, dass die Hüllen verbraucht seien und es neue gäbe aber ich bekomme bis heute noch diese einfallslosen, hässlichen und extrem unpraktischen DVD-Hüllen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die aktuelle 02/05 DVD bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr läuft und zusätzlich noch mit ner Brechstange aus dem Heft gehebelt werden musste (wobei natürlich das "Exklusiv"-Cover drauf ging ...   ).     

Joe


----------



## Futureboy (22. Dezember 2004)

Joe_2000 am 22.12.2004 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, es wäre allen schon extrem geholfen, wenn es "PC Games" verboten würde, das Wort "*exklusiv*" zu verwenden...
> 
> Und soll man eigentlich noch was zu den DVD-Hüllen sagen? Da gab's schon zig Threads (auch von mir) vor nem halben Jahr, nach der GC hieß es dann mal, dass die Hüllen verbraucht seien und es neue gäbe aber ich bekomme bis heute noch diese einfallslosen, hässlichen und extrem unpraktischen DVD-Hüllen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die aktuelle 02/05 DVD bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr läuft und zusätzlich noch mit ner Brechstange aus dem Heft gehebelt werden musste (wobei natürlich das "Exklusiv"-Cover drauf ging ...   ).
> 
> Joe



Bezüglich des Herauslösens der Heft-DVD schlage ich folgendes vor:

Die DVD an der inneren Perforation einmal umknicken, ein Geodreieck mit
der Kante an der Perforation aufsetzen und die DVD langsam abtrennen. 
Seitdem ich diese "Technik" verwende (meine Frau hat mich darauf gebracht),
habe ich kein Cover mehr beschädigt. Also, probiers bei der nächsten PCG
mal aus.

Gruß Futureboy


----------



## blue_screen (22. Dezember 2004)

Joe_2000 am 22.12.2004 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, es wäre allen schon extrem geholfen, wenn es "PC Games" verboten würde, das Wort "*exklusiv*" zu verwenden...
> 
> Und soll man eigentlich noch was zu den DVD-Hüllen sagen? Da gab's schon zig Threads (auch von mir) vor nem halben Jahr, nach der GC hieß es dann mal, dass die Hüllen verbraucht seien und es neue gäbe aber ich bekomme bis heute noch diese einfallslosen, hässlichen und extrem unpraktischen DVD-Hüllen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die aktuelle 02/05 DVD bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr läuft und zusätzlich noch mit ner Brechstange aus dem Heft gehebelt werden musste (wobei natürlich das "Exklusiv"-Cover drauf ging ...   ).
> 
> Joe


Du nennst das DVD-Hülle?!

Das ist DVD-... na ja, irgendetwas...


----------



## AgentSmith15 (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich hätte einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für PC Games Online: Hört bitte damit auf, diese lästigen Flash-Animationen mitten(!!!) in die Seite zu klatschen (aktuell die Werbung für HdR - Schlacht um Mittelerde). Das nervt ohne Ende!

Die Werbung oben und rechts ist nicht zu übersehen und sollte eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## Atropa (22. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 22.12.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Datenträger:
> Schafft endlich eine DVD9 an, der 10ner Rohling ist an Billigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Da kann man ja froh sein, daß überhaupt die Ausgabe noch draufsteht.
> Es sollte nun endlich mal wieder eine mehr als ordentliche Hülle, sprich Jewel Case Inlay her. Das ist ein Witz, was einem da angeboten wird.
> Scheinbar wird nun sogar schon an der Perforation gespart, so ließ sich die Papper in 02/05nicht/kaum rausbekommen.
> Neben der Möglichkeit große Demos auf die Disk zu packen für Modemuser haben Print-Mags einen ganz großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Netz und dies sind die Videos. Allerdings sind diese meist nicht mehr als „dünn“. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie es immer wieder geschafft wird kurze Videos mit noch kürzeren zu unterbieten. Dafür bekommt man elendig lange und uninteressante Interview zu sehen, die es ihn gleicher Form auch gedruckt im Heft gibt. Habe keine Ahnung was die „PCG Reporter“ bezwecken sollen, nur das ist weder informativ (Frage Desperados 2: „Habt ihr die KI verbesser“?  ) noch interessant. Ich möchte was vom Spiel sehen.


*unterschreib*

Mehr muss man da nicht sagen.


----------



## Vitek (22. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich mal jemand die Umfrage angesehen?



> Wie wichtig ist für Sie die Vollversion beim Kauf der PC Games?
> 
> Kaufentscheidend
> Kommt auf die Vollversion an
> Kommt auf die Vollversion an



Äh, kann es sein dass da etwas nicht stimm?


----------



## SPEEDI007 (22. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 22.12.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre es ne feine Sachen, wenn sie das Heft / Redaktion auf Objektivität und Qualität besinnen würde und mal von ihrem hohen Ast runterkommen würde und sich darauf besinnt, was sie sein sollte. Eine verläßlich und möglichst umfangreiche Kaufberatung. Aber der Reihe nach:
> 
> Datenträger:
> Schafft endlich eine DVD9 an, der 10ner Rohling ist an Billigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Da kann man ja froh sein, daß überhaupt die Ausgabe noch draufsteht.
> ...



Dito


----------



## Solon25 (22. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 22.12.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte was vom Spiel sehen. Schön das PCG beispielsweise so exklusiv (<- schafft dieses verdammt Wort endlich ab. Es wird ja nicht schlechter, wenn es die PCG NICHT exklusiv hat) Stalker anspielen konnte. Nur sehen kann man davon so gut wie nix.



*kopfkratz* Es gab hier ja mal im April/Mai? eine Umfrage zur Heft DVD. In der konnte ich keine vergleiche anstellen. Bin ich dannach halt zur Tanke getigert und hab die GS gekauft...
Da gab es einen Spielbericht zu S.T.A.L.K.E.R., kommentiert von deren Mädel im Team. Hat gut beeindruckt das ganze. Auch der Bericht im Heft. Nun frage ich mich, wo da die exklusivität ist?


----------



## holly26 (22. Dezember 2004)

Na Ihr,

Ihr diskutiert ziemlich heftig bzw. ihr lästert ziemlich über PC Games!! Dan frage ich mich schon warum ihr eigentlich dann die Zeitschrift kauft, wenn Sie euch nicht gefällt. Das was ihr hier schreibt ist nicht objektiv. Nein, es ist wahnsinnig subjektiv. 

Wie heisst es so schön: Die Masse machts und das heisst, wenn er irgendwas schlechtes über PcGames sagt, dann kommen die anderen nach und lästern genauso mit, obwohl Sie davon keine Ahnung haben. Aber wehe einer springt aus der Masse und geht in eine andere Richtung, dann wirds gefährlich und wird heftig kritisiert.  Der jenige der das macht, der bin ich!!

Nichts für ungut, aber ich möchte auch was los werden.


1. Video

Die Videos sind entweder total hinüber,also absolut unleserlich zum abspielen oder man braucht einen anderen Player um die Videos abzuspielen wie z.B. mit der Endung *.*mov. Oder Sie klatschen bei der nächsten Ausgabe nochmal das Video drauf. Wer es immer noch nicht weiß welches Video ich meine, der erfährt es zum Schluss.

2. Rubrik Treiber

Das ist ja echt die härte. PcGames bietet alte Treiber an, obwohl es schon längst neue gibt wie z.B. Nvidia oder ATI Treiber. Ich weiß nur eins, die Rubrik bitte abschaffen oder ständig aktualisieren. Mir wäre es lieber eine neue Rubrik anzuschaffen wie z.B. für Mods.

3. Demos

Also langsam nervt es mich diesen billigen Demos.  Entweder Sie bieten soviele Demos an, die wirklich keiner spielen oder es sind Demos, deren Zeit beschränkt ist. Gerade zu den billigen Demos möchte ich mal was los werden wie z.B. bei der akutellen Ausgabe 02/05 in der unteren Rubrik "Sport". Was sehe ich da, Fußball ohne Ende. Was will ich Fußball am Pc, wenn es an der Konsole viel einfacher ist. Also diesmal sind die Demos absolut unter dem Niveau. Sagt mal ist eure Weihnachtsfeier in die Hose gegangen oder habt ihr kein Weihnachstgeld bekommen???!!!!

4. PCGames Reporter

Da ich muss einigen Usern zustimmen mit den Berichten.  Fangen wie mal mit der Rubrik "Pixelpracht" an. Ich frage mich jedes mal was an den vorgestellen Spielen so toll an der Grafik sein soll? Vor allem wenn sie vom Monitor oder vom einem Fernseher aufgenommen werden. Sprich die Kamera wird vor der Klotze gestellt und dann wird halt aufgenommen. Ihr wißt, dass es Bildverluste gibt und zu dem recht umständlich ist. Nähmt doch mal Magix Video Deluxe oder lasst von den Hersteller ein spezielles Video schicken,dass vor allem gute Bilder liefert. Also Rubrik Prixelpracht abschaffen, dafür ein Report wie man die Bugs der aktuellen Spiele behebt oder sowas ähnliches. Dann der Vorort Bericht. Ich will ja nicht wissen, wieviel Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen wird. Ey was die Reisen kosten und für das Geld würde ich mal eine andere Hülle für die DVD entwerfen. Die Berichte sagen doch gar nichts aus, vor allem wenn die Spiele nicht mal fertig sind. Es heisst ja nur, das Spiel oder die Spiele bis zu ca. 80% fertig sind und was will ich hören was an den Spielen verbessert worden. Es reicht ja wenn ihr wenigsten ein Spiel raus sucht oder auch mal zwei und darüber mal eine richtige Reportage macht. Wie kamen die Leute zu diesem Spiel und mit welchen Programmen werden Sie erstellt. Wieviel sind an einem Script oder an einer Sequenz beteiligt.  Das wäre viel interessanter. 

Die Rubrik Roter Stuhl

Was soll das bitte schön heissen. Da wird das gleiche gelabbert wie bei den einzelnen Reportagen von anderen Firmen, nur mit einem Unterschied, dass der jenige auf dem roten Stuhl sitzt. Also abschaffen und dafür was neues hinsetzen. Mehr LANS Partys oder sowas ähnliches.

Nun im Moment fällt mir nichts besser ein für die Rubrik PcGames Reporter.

5. Vollversionen

Ich finde es ja nett, dass ihr die Vollversionen drauf packt, aber wer will schon DIABLO II, Empire Earh, Empire Earth Add on,Tennis oder Desperados Teil I drauf haben, wenn es eh fast jeder hat. Vor allem Desperados Teil I, da habt ihr ja berichtet das Despo I von der 3d Grafik weit entfernt wäre und darüber ward ihr nicht Glücklich, aber macht ihr sowas drauf. Habt iht nachgedacht oder hattet ihr kein anderes Spiel zur Auswahl?
Da kann ich mir gleich Need for Speed 4 - Brennender Asphalt drauf machen. Kostet genauso viel wie eure Vollversion, nämlich 5 Euro. Bitte nächstes mal sorgfältiger Überlegen was ihr darauf packt. 

Ansonsten sind die Berichte in der Ausgabe recht gut gelungen, aber guckt mal bei Gamestar rein wie sie ihre Punkte vergebn bzw. welches Punktesystem haben. Da könnt ihr was lerne.


So zur Auflöung vom 1. Punkt: Fire Departm,ent war die Auflösung. Sie hatten beim ersten mal das Video drauf was nicht ging und bei der darauf folgende Ausgabe hatten Sie es wieder drauf und es ging wieder nicht.


Wer was über mein Bericht zu meckern hat, dann schreibt was das Zeug hält, ich antworte später!!


----------



## spezie (22. Dezember 2004)

Die Website ist viel zu überladen! Sponsoren hin oder her das ist nicht erträglich.
Besonders die aufdringlichen Flashanimationen sind widerlich.


----------



## Dark-Star (22. Dezember 2004)

Stimme Nali_CowWar in jedem einzelnen Punkt voll und ganz zu.
Dem ist von mir nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Atropa (22. Dezember 2004)

spezie am 22.12.2004 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Website ist viel zu überladen! Sponsoren hin oder her das ist nicht erträglich.
> Besonders die aufdringlichen Flashanimationen sind widerlich.


Bitte etwas weniger polemik, aber dafür mehr Argumente, oder ist das zu viel verlangt ?!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Dezember 2004)

holly26 am 22.12.2004 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Ihr,
> 
> Ihr diskutiert ziemlich heftig bzw. ihr lästert ziemlich über PC Games!! Dan frage ich mich schon warum ihr eigentlich dann die Zeitschrift kauft, wenn Sie euch nicht gefällt. Das was ihr hier schreibt ist nicht objektiv. Nein, es ist wahnsinnig subjektiv.


Ach ja und dein Text ist natürlich ein Musterbeispiel für eine objektive und nicht beleidigende Aussage.



> Also langsam nervt es mich diesen billigen Demos.  Entweder Sie bieten soviele Demos an, die wirklich keiner spielen oder es sind Demos, deren Zeit beschränkt ist. Gerade zu den billigen Demos möchte ich mal was los werden wie z.B. bei der akutellen Ausgabe 02/05 in der unteren Rubrik "Sport". Was sehe ich da, Fußball ohne Ende. Was will ich Fußball am Pc, wenn es an der Konsole viel einfacher ist. Also diesmal sind die Demos absolut unter dem Niveau. Sagt mal ist eure Weihnachtsfeier in die Hose gegangen oder habt ihr kein Weihnachstgeld bekommen???!!!!


Hier ist natürlich auch keine Spur von Subjektivität zu sehen....
So ein Pech aber auch, daß die PCG einfach keinen Bock hatte die Demos zu Stalker und dem Doom 3 AddOn auf die Disk zu packen… (Nur nicht in Erwähnung ziehen, daß PCG die Demos nicht selbst macht, sondern zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt.)
Beim Fußballspielen würde ich dir außerdem dringenst mal ein Gamepad ans Herz legen, aber eher ist zu vermuten, daß du generell was gegen solche Spiele hast. Und da ist es natürlich einleuchtend, daß eine nicht subjektive Meinung besagt, daß diese Demos einfach scheiße sind. 



> Ich finde es ja nett, dass ihr die Vollversionen drauf packt, aber wer will schon DIABLO II, Empire Earh, Empire Earth Add on,Tennis oder Desperados Teil I drauf haben, wenn es eh fast jeder hat. Vor allem Desperados Teil I, da habt ihr ja berichtet das Despo I von der 3d Grafik weit entfernt wäre und darüber ward ihr nicht Glücklich, aber macht ihr sowas drauf. Habt iht nachgedacht oder hattet ihr kein anderes Spiel zur Auswahl?
> Da kann ich mir gleich Need for Speed 4 - Brennender Asphalt drauf machen. Kostet genauso viel wie eure Vollversion, nämlich 5 Euro. Bitte nächstes mal sorgfältiger Überlegen was ihr darauf packt.


Also mir macht ein Desperados mehr Spaß als NfS 4. Ein anderer hätte lieber z.B. ein Siedler 3 gehabt. So lange die Vollversionen laufen ist es doch OK, kann doch sowieso nicht immer was für jeden sein. Und du glaubst ja wohl nicht wirklich, daß PCGames so freie Wahl hat bei der Vollversion, oder?



> Ansonsten sind die Berichte in der Ausgabe recht gut gelungen, aber guckt mal bei Gamestar rein wie sie ihre Punkte vergebn bzw. welches Punktesystem haben. Da könnt ihr was lerne.


Ja frei nach dem Motto: Gute Grafik, Guter Sound, GuterSteuerung = Gutes Spiel. Das System ist ja an Schwachsinn nicht zu überbeiten. Ganz zu schweigen davon, daß die Punkte in den einzelnen Kategorien eher nach Lust und Laune vergeben werden.



> Wer was über mein Bericht zu meckern hat, dann schreibt was das Zeug hält, ich antworte später!!


Du kannst ja gerne deine Meinung sagen, und hast stellenweise auch sicherlich Recht. Doch man sollte auch etwas auf seine Ausdrucksweise achten.


----------



## Soki (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde PCGames so trocken wie Zwieback machen. Dann würden alle Leute mit Humor nämlich vermehrt zur PCAction greifen


----------



## gravedigger75 (22. Dezember 2004)

Also ich denke, *Nali_WarCow * hat das Meiste schon erwähnt und ich kann alles durchweg nur befürworten.
Ich persönlich wäre noch für eine kleinere Hardware-Rubrik, dafür gibt es bessere Fachzeitschriften oder die PCG Hardware. 
Dafür mehr umfangreichere Reviews. Meistens haben nicht nur ein oder zwei Spiele mehr als 3 Seiten verdient, zumal durch die vielen Bilder eh schon viel Platz verloren geht. Durch die neue Struktur, auch bei kleineren Games zwei Redakteurs-Kommentare hinzuzufügen, geht zu Lasten des Umfangs des Testberichts, deshlab sollte man einige Tests auf mind. 2 Seiten erweitern.
Viele meckern hier über die Vollversionen. Ich frage mich, warum soll man überhaupt Vollversionen auf die DVD packen?? Okay, es zieht womöglich mehr Kunden an, aber ich habe nicht ein einziges Spiel in diesem Jahr installiert, weil es entweder a) mich nicht interessierte oder b) schon einen "Miraculix-Bart" hatte. Ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 2001 ist heutzutage *URALT*, auch wenn es damals 87% bekam. Heute kommt das Spiel vielleicht noch auf 60%, was man dann getrost als Flop bezeichnen kann. Ich persönlich wäre für Streichung der Vollversionen und das Geld sollte man dann in andere Bereiche stecken, vor allem in einen besseren Umfang der DVD, aber das wurde ja schon hinlänglich hier breit getreten. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich mir auch noch mehr Einblick in den Redakteursalltag, einen transparenteren Blick auf die Testergebnisse, vor allem, wie sie zustande kamen. Und einfach mehr Hintergund zum allgemeinen Testablauf, Aufzählung von Bugs usw. 

Ich habe die PCG und die GS abonniert und ich muss einfach sagen, dass in den letzten Monaten in meinem persönlichen Eindruck die GS der PCG davon gezogen ist. Nach dem kompletten Relaunch von GS ist einfach alles verbessert worden und nachdem in den letzten 2 Jahren schon viele Leser umschwenkten und die GS zur meist gelesenen PC-Spielezeitschrift machten, würde ich mich jetzt auch ohne zu überlegen für die GS entscheiden, wenn ich gezwungen wäre, ein Abonnement aufzugeben. Ich hoffe, dass sich das in kurzer Zeit wieder mehr angleicht und dass die PCG wieder zur Konkurrenz aufschließt.


----------



## blutrichter (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mein Abo der PCGames zum Erscheinen der PC PowerPlay gekündigt. Hier die Gründe:

1. Mich interessieren hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter... aber ich bin schon der Meinung, daß andere Genres für andere Zocker ebenfalls bedient werden müssen. Und die PCG doch viel Aufhebens um shooter macht, diese dann aber zT völlig grotesk bewertet.

2. Was mich ärgert sind mickrige Previews und Minitests, so wie diese Übersichtsseite. Finde ich völlig überflüssig.

3. MP3-Player haben in einer PCG wirklich nichts verloren... es gibt noch andere Bespiele für Seitenfüller... außer Werbung.

4. Die Texte werden generell immer kürzer - dies wird dann mit dem fadenscheinigen Argument abgetan: "Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte"... aha...

5. Die völlig bescheuerten, nicht bedruckten DVD-Hüllen gehen mir richtig auf die Nerven.

6. Die Vollversionen sind für mich ein wichtiger Bestandteil eines Heftes, da ich Student bin und mir nicht alles Nase lang teure Titel kaufen kann. Aber warum druckt man nicht wenigstens die Tips und Tricks nochmal ab oder die Wertung usw. (passiert nur manchmal) - und die gewählten VWs sind bisweilen auch ziemlicher Schrott. Es ist höchst selten was dabei, was mich wirklich interessiert.

7. Ich lese die PCG seit 1997 und war seit 12/03 erstmals Abonnent. Aber die Qualität ließ immer mehr nach in allen Bereichen (richtig nervig finde ich diese blödsinnige Handy-Logo-Werbung etc, die aber leider alle Mags haben)

8. Die Redaktion nimmt scheinbar äußerst selten in den Foren Stellung zu den Problemen der Leser. Mail werden selten beantwortet.

9. Die DVD-Qualität ist oft nicht besonders gut.

10. Ausgabe 01/05 kommt im November... und schon wieder ein blöder Vorabtest ohne Wertung.

11. Ein blödes HL2-Extraheft... sowas gehört abgedruckt! Ähnliches gibt es ja öfter.

12. Die Vollversoin ist diesmal klasse, wenngleich uralt; und ich werde auch weiterhin das Heft kaufen, wenn eine gute VV dabei ist, aber ansonsten geht es mir neuerdings so: kurz durchgeblättert, und dann weg damit, und ab und zu aufm Klo reingeschaut.

13. GraKa-Tests und CPU-Tests sind für Spieler interessant, aber jeden Monat müssen sie nicht unbedingt rein. Wenn sich herausstellt, daß mal eine ganze Latte verfügbar ist, sollte man ein großes Special machen - ebenso für Soundkarten, Mäuse, Tastaturen und Boxen usw, denn das ist mittlerweile alles Zockerzubehör. Aber dann würde ja keiner mehr die PCGH kaufen...

14. Man nimmt als Abonnent nicht mehr automatisch an Gewinnspielen teil. Stattdessen muß man zahlen ohne Ende für zig SMS. Nicht mit mir! Und in der 12er-Ausgabe (oder Januar?) ist wieder so ein Shit drin mit dem Neocron2-Test-Gewinnspiel.

15. Abo-Probleme (Versandprobleme).

16. Die Wertungen... manchmal hat man das Gefühl, daß die wirklich eingekauft werden. Ein Klischee vielleicht, aber dennoch drängt sich der Verdacht auf, vor allem, wenn man sich an den Test zu FIFA 2004 zurück erinnert, welche Wertungen da vergeben wurden und wie die Spieler das Game bewertet haben.

17. Diese Rossi-Ecke finde ich peinlich. Die Leserbriefe im Wesentlichen auch. Die eine oder andere Rubrik dient offenbar wirklich als Seitenfüller...

18. Nie kommen mal Specials zu Spieleserien oder Spiele-Genres (also spezielle Reports o.ä zu Adventuren, Shootern usw.)

Mir fiele noch mehr ein, aber ich hab keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Nuclear (23. Dezember 2004)

> Was kann PC Games besser machen?



Zu spät..... Mit dem HL2 - Test hat sich die PCG für mich endgültig ausgebootet, B&W konnte ich noch verschmerzen, Max Payne war eine Frechheit, aber bei HL2 diese übertriebene Wertung.... nein........

Seitdem kaufe ich die Printmag nicht mehr und suche gerade ein gutes Online Mag für Spiele  :-o 

Wenn mir jemand ein gutes anderes Printmag oder auch Online empfehlen kann, ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen


----------



## Balthamel (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich will nicht alles zitieren aber ich kann mich Nali_Warcrows Meinung zu 100% anschließen! Gerade die Videos auf der DVD sind zur Zeit einfach sehr schlecht. Ich möchte keinen PC Games Redakteur mit einem Leser Panzer fahren sehen sondern Berichte über Spiele sehen. Ihr hattet doch mal so Berichte wie Tests des Monats, wieso ist das alles verschwunden? Zur Zeit gibt 1-2 minütige Sequenzen zu einem Spiel und die gesprochenen Texte hören sich als würde man den Werbetext lesen: "Dieses Spiel überzeugt durch seine Grafik, durch die dreh-und zoombare Umgebung und durch die liebevoll animierten Figuren". So oder ähnlich hört sich jeder Bericht an. Bei Gamestar und der PC Powerplay sind die Videos deutlich besser. Beispielsweise sind die Videos der Gamestar zu Die Sims 2 "Schuld" daran das ich mir das Spiel gekauft hab. Zur Erklärung ich habe den ersten Teil gehasst und hatte mich auch für den zweiten Teil nicht interessant. Aber durch die ausführlichen Videos auf der Gamestar (einmal Preview und dann später Test) wurde ich auf das Spiel schmackhaft gemacht und habe den Kauf bis heute nicht bereut. Dazu müsst ihr wieder zurückkehren.


----------



## Wamboland (23. Dezember 2004)

Kann zur aktuellen Ausgabe nix sagen. Habe mein Abo gekündigt, da ich die PCG grundsätzlich 2-3 Tage NACH dem Kioskverkauf hatte. Ich schau gerade ob ich bei PCG bliebe oder zur GS wechsele.

Was ich mir in der PCG wünschen würde und auch ein Kaufreiz wäre, wäre eine Rubrik über MMORPGs. Jetzt aber nicht den Mist mit den Hypes, sondern auch mal kleinere Games zeigen die nicht so bekannt sind ( Dark and Light, Mourning usw. ). Ausserdem Langzeitstudien über manche Spiele und vor allem Communityreports über Gilden, Events bei bestehenden Spielen usw. Gibts massig, würde sicherlich für 4-10 Seiten in jeder Ausgabe reichen.


----------



## silencer1 (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde ein Chefredakteur sollte sich darum bemühen, daß die Leser zufrieden sind. Stattdessen wird an einer DVD-Hülle gespart, damit der Chefredakteur in der weltgeschichte rumfährt und alberne Videos dreht. Der Informationsgehalt über aktuelle Spiele ist gleich null. Da wird fast eine Stunde nur gelabert und die Rubrik "Neu im Laden" dauert gerade mal fünf Minuten. Wenn man die Titel angeblich  nicht für vorzeigbar hält, warum testet man sie dann? Dann hat man wohl seinen Beruf verfehlt. Wenn ich unterhalten werden will gehe ich ins Kino oder schaue mir eine DVD an, von einer Spielezeitschrift erwarte ich Informationen. Macht bitte wieder Testvideos und schickt den PC-Games-Reporter in Rente!


----------



## Borstentier (23. Dezember 2004)

holly26 am 22.12.2004 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr diskutiert ziemlich heftig bzw. ihr lästert ziemlich über PC Games!! Dan frage ich mich schon warum ihr eigentlich dann die Zeitschrift kauft, wenn Sie euch nicht gefällt. Das was ihr hier schreibt ist nicht objektiv. Nein, es ist wahnsinnig subjektiv. Wie heisst es so schön: Die Masse machts und das heisst, wenn er irgendwas schlechtes über PcGames sagt, dann kommen die anderen nach und lästern genauso mit, obwohl Sie davon keine Ahnung haben. Aber wehe einer springt aus der Masse und geht in eine andere Richtung, dann wirds gefährlich und wird heftig kritisiert.  Der jenige der das macht, der bin ich!!



So da freue ich mich richtig auf einen objektiven Bericht über Verbesserungsvorschläge der Zeitschrift PC Games. Schaun wir doch mal...



			
				holly26 am 22.12.2004 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade zu den billigen Demos möchte ich mal was los werden wie z.B. bei der akutellen Ausgabe 02/05 in der unteren Rubrik "Sport". Was sehe ich da, Fußball ohne Ende. Was will ich Fußball am Pc, wenn es an der Konsole viel einfacher ist. Also diesmal sind die Demos absolut unter dem Niveau. Sagt mal ist eure Weihnachtsfeier in die Hose gegangen oder habt ihr kein Weihnachstgeld bekommen???!!!!



Mhh, objekiv? Wen interessierts was du über das Thema Sportspiele denkst, geschweige denn ob du lieber FIFA oder PES auf der Konsole oder auf dem Rechner daddelst??? Abgesehen davon musst du nicht beleidigend werden.



			
				holly26 am 22.12.2004 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ja nett, dass ihr die Vollversionen drauf packt, aber wer will schon DIABLO II, Empire Earh, Empire Earth Add on,Tennis oder Desperados Teil I drauf haben, wenn es eh fast jeder hat. Vor allem Desperados Teil I, da habt ihr ja berichtet das Despo I von der 3d Grafik weit entfernt wäre und darüber ward ihr nicht Glücklich, aber macht ihr sowas drauf. Habt iht nachgedacht oder hattet ihr kein anderes Spiel zur Auswahl?
> Da kann ich mir gleich Need for Speed 4 - Brennender Asphalt drauf machen. Kostet genauso viel wie eure Vollversion, nämlich 5 Euro. Bitte nächstes mal sorgfältiger Überlegen was ihr darauf packt.



Schon wieder! Kann es vielleicht sein das es auf dieser Welt noch Menschen gibt die solche Spiele nicht besitzten? Diablo II ist meiner Meinung nach DAS beste Action-Rollenspiel und gehört in jede Spielesammlung, troztdem gibt es immernoch genug Leute die es nicht haben. Da fand ich die Idee überhaupt nicht übel, und eine Vollversion aus dem Hause Blizzard war bestimmt nicht gerade billig!!!

Also im guten und ganzen zu deinem "objektiven" Bericht fällt mir nur noch eins ein!


----------



## holly26 (23. Dezember 2004)

Borstentier am 23.12.2004 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> holly26 am 22.12.2004 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh da freue mich ,wenn sich einige mein Text so richtig untersuchen, aber es stimmt bin nicht gerade objektiv geblieben.  Der Text ist nicht zum   , sondern er ist sehr schön.  Ich kann mit Diablo II nichts anfangen und will es auch nicht. Sorry, aber ich sehe es so!! Kann es gleich bei Ebay verscherbeln.
Außerdem bin ich nicht der einizgste, der so es sieht. 

Wer was zu meckern bitte weiter machen!!


----------



## Herr-Sengele (23. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 22.12.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre es ne feine Sachen, wenn sie das Heft / Redaktion auf Objektivität und Qualität besinnen würde und mal von ihrem hohen Ast runterkommen würde und sich darauf besinnt, was sie sein sollte. Eine verläßlich und möglichst umfangreiche Kaufberatung. Aber der Reihe nach:
> 
> Datenträger:
> Schafft endlich eine DVD9 an, der 10ner Rohling ist an Billigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Da kann man ja froh sein, daß überhaupt die Ausgabe noch draufsteht.
> ...




*Herr-Sengele*
*Unterschrift*


----------



## blue_screen (23. Dezember 2004)

> Ich kann mit Diablo II nichts anfangen und will es auch nicht. Sorry, aber ich sehe es so!! Kann es gleich bei Ebay verscherbeln.


Vergiss nicht, die richtige Anleitung zur Installation mitzugeben


----------



## Trancemaster (23. Dezember 2004)

*Welch gute Frage...*

... aber die Antworten werden teilweise recht böse werden. *g*
Aber vieeeeeelleicht werden ein paar umgesetzt. *hoff*


----------



## Matthias (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welch gute Frage...*



			
				blutrichter am 22.12.2004 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> 17. Diese Rossi-Ecke finde ich peinlich. Die Leserbriefe im Wesentlichen auch. Die eine oder andere Rubrik dient offenbar wirklich als Seitenfüller...


Wenn die Rossi-Ecke gestrichen werden würde, dann wäre die PCG für mich gestorben!

Eigentlich kann ich NaliWarCow 100% zustimmen. Ich möchte nur noch hinzufügen, dass Tests generell mehr Text enthalten sollten.
Bilder sind zwar schön und beanspruchen den Leser nicht, aber dadurch sind die Tests oft viel, viel zu seicht. 
Gerade die kurzen Tests sind sehr dürftig. 
Aktuelles Bsp: Kinder des Nils
Der Test ist gerade mal zwei Seiten lang, der Text aber nur knapp eine halbe. Dazu einige nutzlose Screenshots, die viel zu klein sind um darauf auf die Spielgrafik schließen zu können. Dazu schau ich mir die Screenshots auf der CD/DVD bzw im Internet an, da hab ich dann Vollbild-Screenshots.
oder 
Majestic Chess:
Das Spiel hat sowieso nur eine Seite, also sollte man die auch nützen. Die beiden kleinen Bilder links unten sind meiner Meinung nach überflüssig.
oder
Shade:
Im Kasten "Drei Unterschiede zur Konkurrenz" sind die Bilder ebenfalls überflüssig.
Ebenso:
Joint Operations:
Wozu die Bilder am unteren Rand?
usw.

Ein von der Länge und dem Bild/Textverhältnis wirklich guter Artikel ist meiner Meinung nach "Report: Half Life 2".  Abgesehen davon, dass in so einem Bericht Screenshots generell überflüssig sind, stimmt die Länge des Textes. Endlich mal wieder ein Artikel bei dem das Lesen länger als ein, zwei Minuten dauert. 
Ca 5 Seiten reiner Text   So stelle ich mir einen Test von einem Topspiel vor, dann noch ein, zwei Seiten mit ein paar großen Screenshots, immer wieder "Extra-Kästen" und der Test ist für mich perfekt!

Zum Layout möchte ich noch sagen, dass mir die Spalten viel zu schmal sind, aber anscheinend ist das generell so üblich. 

im Großen und Ganzen wäre mir lieber die PCG wäre etwas seriöser (kein "exklusiv" etc) und hätte mehr Inhalt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


-Generell ausführlichere Tests. Mit 20 kurzen Sätzen kann man kein Spiel beschreiben.
-Geschichtlicher Background zur Entstehung des Spiels interessiert beim Erklären des Spielerlebnisses auch nicht wirklich. Kurz halten.
-Kein Abschweifen durch endlose Beschreibungen von Grafik und der benutzten Technik (DirectX9 Shader-Firlefanz - sowas interessiert doch nur die 3DCenter-Futzis  ). Beschreibt höchstens wie die Grafik zur Gestaltung der  Atmosphäre BENUTZT wird.
-Jedes Spiel hat mindestens(!) eine (A4-) Seite REINEN Text verdient. Ein Spiel dürft ihr gerne durch eine niedrige Wertung bestrafen, aber bestraft nicht MICH als Leser durch zu wenig Review-Text!
-Zurückstutzen der endlosen Preview-Seiten. Wie ein Spiel aussehen KÖNNTE, interessiert mich nicht. Erst das vollständige Spiel ist wichtig.
-Deutliche(!) Abwertung von Bugspielen, mindestens 10% WEG! Ihr seid das Organ, das Hersteller dazu zwingen kann, VOR Release die Software vernünftig zu testen (Hardware- UND Spiellogikfehler). Ihr macht aber nichts, NICHTS, *N I C H T S*!!! Unfassbar, dass da nur so was steht wie "Ja, da sind (zahlreiche) Bugs, aber das wird durch Patches ja behoben.". VÖLLIG FALSCH. ABWERTEN, und zwar so brachial, sodass dem Hersteller die Kot übel wird!


----------



## syccamore (23. Dezember 2004)

meine vorschläge (die werden sich bestimmt mit einigen von euch doppeln)

layout: 
im inneren is das layout wirklich sehr schick und ansprechend, farblich klar gegliedert und nicht übertrieben. äußerlich ist die pcg unterer durchschnitt. das silberne/goldene glitzerzeug is ja schön und gut, aber ich wünsche mir wieder ein cover mit dem nem screenshot aus dem top-titel der jeweiligen ausgabe, auf dem dann texte stehen (meinetwegen auch "exklusiv..."). heute ist es ja so, dass 4-5 mini-shots drauf sind und der rest normaler hintergrund ist. bitte ändern!

hintergrundberichte:
toller artikel über hl2! gut gelungen (auch wenns recycling eines anderen textes war  ). generell hat imo daniel kreiss immer schöne reportagen geschrieben, schade dass er weg ist. ich wünsche mir weitere hintergrundberichte (aber bitte nicht 3x dieselbe, wie bei brothers in arms)

tests:
nicht mit bildern aufblasen, damit es auf teufel komm raus ein 7-seiten-bericht wird...
wie schon gesagt, immer das spiel bewerten, nicht den hersteller, nicht die gepatchte version, obwohl es noch keinen patch gibt.
die rubrik, in der alle titel aufgelistet sind, erachte ich als sinnlos (was haben budget-titel dort zu suchen?)

hardware: 
wer pcg hardware bekommt, weiss, dass  themen-recycling betrieben wird. was in pcgh 1/05 stand wird z. T. in pcg 2/05 stehen...

dvd:
der grösste kritikpunkt für mich! sorry, aber schon immer fand ich das design der dvds/cds der GS besser. 
was suchen die charts auf dvd? sinnlose verschwendung von platz ist das für mich! es sind doch eh jeden monat zu 80% diegleichen titel dabei. genau wie bei den most-wanted.
pcg reporter ist nicht schlecht, nur interviews interessieren mich nicht, da sie ja auch im mag abgedruckt sind.
warum wird kein dual-layer-rohling verwendet? einer meinte: "was ein glück, dass überhaupt die ausgabe noch draufsteht!" jo, da kann man froh sein.. 
die treiber auf dvd sind z. T. auch schon übelst alt.

ich weiss nicht, wem es noch so geht, aber irgendwie ist mir die pcg-redaktion ziemlich "fremd". ich hab keinen bezug zu den leuten. beiträge werden auch von "professionellen" sprechern übernommen. allenfalls ein statement sprechen die redakteure selbst. wäre ausserdem schön, wenn die wertungskonferenz auf video zu sehen ist (bei top-titeln natürlich nur). ein solcher einblick wäre schon krass.

einen kritik punkt hätte ich noch: die website.
das design ist schon seit jahren dasselbe, zu viele kleine störende banner, pop-ups. zu viel "blickendes", was für mich immer gleich aussieht, wobei immer was anderes draufsteht (featured game zum beispiel, oder hl2-lesertests usw). die buttons kann man auch mit der lupe suchen, wenn man draufklickt, gehen untermenüs auf, die z. T. länger sind als die gesamte buttonleiste. ausserdem ist die startpage zu lang. 
die website bedarf für mich mehr als alles andere ein redesign.

was meint ihr?

mfg


----------



## AgentSmith15 (23. Dezember 2004)

holly26 am 23.12.2004 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh da freue mich ,wenn sich einige mein Text so richtig untersuchen, aber es stimmt bin nicht gerade objektiv geblieben.  Der Text ist nicht zum   , sondern er ist sehr schön.  Ich kann mit Diablo II nichts anfangen und will es auch nicht. Sorry, aber ich sehe es so!! Kann es gleich bei Ebay verscherbeln.
> Außerdem bin ich nicht der einizgste, der so es sieht.
> 
> Wer was zu meckern bitte weiter machen!!



Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Nur weil Dir Diablo 2 nicht gefällt soll es nicht als Vollversion auf die DVD?   
Es gibt etliche Leute denen das Spiel Spass macht. Vielleicht ist in der nächsten Ausgabe ja eine Vollversion dabei die Dir gefällt; die gefällt dann aber vielleicht anderen Lesern nicht. Sind das dann alles planlose Idioten? Die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden, find Dich damit ab!

PS: Wenn ich mir Dein Geschreibsel genauer anschaue, beschleicht mich der Verdacht, das Du hier nur rumtrollst!


----------



## davidian2000 (23. Dezember 2004)

Nuclear am 23.12.2004 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem kaufe ich die Printmag nicht mehr und suche gerade ein gutes Online Mag für Spiele  :-o
> Wenn mir jemand ein gutes anderes Printmag oder auch Online empfehlen kann, ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen



ich würde ja 4players empfehlen, nur haben die seit wenigen wochen ein absolut unübersichliches design  (irgendwie leiden alle deutschsprachigen online-spiele-mags an diesem manko...)


----------



## Butterbemme (24. Dezember 2004)

Hach ja, die liebe PC Games.
Nun ja, ich lese seit der ersten Ausgabe Anno 1999, und war eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. In den letzten Monaten hat sich das Bild ein wenig gewandelt, wobei ich nicht sagen kann ob das nicht daran liegt daß ich seitdem hier im Forum aktiv bin auf mehr Fehler aufmerksam werde.

Ich kann nur zustimmen, daß man seit längerem das Gefühl hat, daß sich die PCG als Platzhirsch fühlt und das bei jeder Gelegenheit auskostet. Ich will aber nicht ständig lesen wie ach so toll ihr seid, ich möchte objektiv über Spiele informiert werden. 

In dieselbe Kerbe schlägt dieses "&§%* (doofe) Wort "exklusiv". Es ist schon klar, daß ihr damit erreichen wollt, daß mehr Gelegenheitskäufer zuschlagen wenn sie sich denken "hui, ein EXKLUSIVER Bericht / Test, den finde ich sonst in keinem anderen Magazin". Aber die vielen Stammleser nervt das ohne Ende.
Genauso könnt ihr euch diese "Sonderveröffentlichungen präsentiert von PC Games" sparen. Also diese ätzenden Anhängsel vorne oder hinten im heft, zuletzt über The Fall, Neocron 2 und Schlacht um Mittelerde. Ich möchte zwar über diese Spiele informiert werden, aber nicht mit Werbung, und nix anderes sind diese "Artikel!". Da kein Autor drunter steht, geh ich davon aus daß diese Dinger nichtmal von euch stammen, sondern WIRKLICH nur Werbung sind *pfui*. Schreibt lieber einen ordentlichen Bericht über diese Spiele.

Das mit der Objektivität ist so eine Sache... größtenteils macht ihr das gut, schlechte Spiele bekomme nauch schlechte Wertungen. Aber sowas wie Half-Life 2 darf einfach nicht passieren. Das Spiel hat klare Mängel die ihr in der Wertung nicht beachtet und (noch schlimmer) nichtmal nennt. Solche Fehlgriffe bleiben einfach im Gedächtnis der Leser und schon meinen alle ihr seid gekauft. Schlacht um Mittelerde spiele ich grad selbst, und kann eure Wertung nachvollziehen weil das Spiel total süchtig macht. Dennoch gibt es einige "technische" Mankos die man trotz aller Freude über Mittelerde wenigstens nennen muss.

Miese DVD-Hüllen, bitte druckt endlich wieder den Inhalt der Scheibe drauf, spart dafür an 6 Glanzcovers ihm Jahr.

Auf dem Cover fände ich ein großes Bild eines Spiels besser als die vielen kleinen Bilder wie es jetzt in der 02/05 wieder ist.

Die Handylogo-Werbung finde ich wirklich sehr daneben und richtig Fehl am Platze. Eure Zeitschrift lesen zum Beispiel auch Kinder, die brauchen genauso wenig kleine verpixelte Bilder nackter Frauen wie ich. Im gegensatz zu anderen Dingen die mir nicht gefallen die ichdann einfach nicht beachte, finde ich diese Werbungen richtiggehend ärgerlich.

Abschließend:
Eure fachliche Kompetenz und Objektivität ist mit Sicherheit vorhanden, wird aber stark verwässert durch:
a) Werbeschriften der Hersteller, besonders besagte "Sonderveröffentlichungen"
b) wenig kritische Previews
c) zu gut bewertete gute Spiele, dort fehlende Kritikpunkte
d) zu wenig Text, zuviele Bilder, besonders krass bei San Andreas vor einigen Monaten
e) Selbstbeweihräucherung, Stichwort "exklusiv"

Ein Tipp an die Redaktion: Nehmt euch doch einfach mal eine eurer Ausgaben aus den Jahren 2000 oder 2001 und vergleicht die Hefte mal inhaltlich(!) (das layout ist heutzutage natürlich besser)  mit heute. Vielleicht merkt ihr dann was viele Spieler damit meinen, daß sie das Gefühl haben ihr steht mittlerweile hinter den Entwicklern und nicht hinter uns, ihr seid nicht immer objektiv und "gekauft".


----------



## pirx (24. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich die Hefte so durchblättere, sehe ich vor allem eines: 'n riesen Haufen bunter Bildchen (neben 'nem Haufen bunter Werbung mit bunten Bildchen, selbstverständlich) und dazu leider meist relativ wenig Text auf buntem Hintergrund mit 'nem Haufen bunten Grafiken. Diese ganze Mischung wirkt auf irgendwann schon fast lächerlich und eine gewisse Assositation zu den einschlägigen Boulevard-Blättchen kommt auf. Gerade bei Highlights, die wirklich etwas zu bieten haben (Hypegeschrei hin oder her),  vermisse ich die schön langen Tests, wo man sich so richtig in den Text vertiefen kann und am Schluss ein ganz klares Bild von dem Game hat. Das muss ja dann auch nicht unbedingt ein künftiger Verkaufsschlager sein... Hauptsache ich hab mich nicht in 5 Minuten durch den Test (die IMHO grösstenteil doch sehr trocken und nüchtern rüberkommen) gelesen und bin schlussendlich fast so schlau wie vorher.


----------



## Takeshii (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich mit der Zeit einfach nur kritischer geworden bin, aber so langsam weiß ich eigentlich nicht mehr, warum ich mir die PcGames überhaupt noch kaufe...
Woran liegt's?
Zum einen sind die *Previews* oft oberflächlich und nutzlos. Meist findet man im Internet wesentlch bessere und aktuellere Informationen. Eure Previews sind oft nur eine Zusammenfassung der Dinge, die im Netz zu finden sind, enthalten nichts neues direkt vom Entwickler.
Und wenn ihr mal ein exklusives Previews mit vor-Ort-Besuch habt, dann handelt die Hälfte des Textes nur von dem Event, das der Entwickler veranstaltet hat und stellen das Spiel so dar wie es der entwickler darstellen will...
Da viele Spiele oft Nachfolger sind (NFS:U2, FIFA2005, HL2, ...), erwarte ich, dass wesentlich genauer auf Änderungen (auch auf minimale) eingegangen wird. Undzwar sollt ihr nicht schreiben, was die Entwickler vom Spiel behaupten, sondern was wirklich Fakt ist. Wenn keine Möglichkeit besteht, das Spiel wirklich zu sehen, dann müsst ihr auch darauf hinweisen, dass die Informationen nur so vom Entwickler weitergegeben wurden, aber nicht überprüft wurden.
Oft findet man auch Previews, die im Vergleich zu vorigen Vorschau-Berichten wenige/keine neuen Informationen enthalten. Man hat den Eindruck, sie sollen nur das Spiel "warmhalten" im Interesse der Entwickler (Bsp: Die letzte Vorschau zu Splinter Cell 3)
Insgesamt bieten die Previews selten neue Informationen und stellen die Spiele so dar, wie die Entwickler sie gerne aussehen lassen wollen, bzw. wie die Fans sie gerne hätten.

Zum anderen sind die *Tests* zwar meist gut gemeint und bieten oberflächlich das, was man erwarten würde, aber leider wird eigentlich gar nichts _getestet_.
Ein schönes Beispiel ist der PCG-Test zu "Counter-Strike: Source".
Die PCG bringt einen Direktvergleich (mit Screenshots) zum Vorgänger und Meinungen von einigen eSportlern. Klingt eigentlich nach einem guten Artikel, aber... 
Der eigentliche Text ist extrem kurz und besteht zu 90% aus überflüssigem Geschwafel: Es wird das Spielprinzip von CS erklärt usw. Der REst der Sieten ist mit vielen kleinen Bildern zugepflastert -> keinerlei Informationen.
Es wird zwar extrem knapp auf Schwächen eingegangen (man bleibt an den Physik-Objekten hängen), aber man bekommt den Eindruck (v.a. wegen der hohen Wertung: 90, dass diese nicht schwerwiegend sind. Es wird nämlich überhaupt nicht das Ausmaß deutlich. So wird nicht erwähnt, dass die Objekte gerade die entscheidenden Stellen verbauen (Fässer bei Aztec im "Brückenraum" etc.) und wie extrem dieses "Hängenbleiben" stört.
Darüberhinaus wird zwar gesagt, dass die Maps grafisch verschönert wurden (tolle Information...   ), aber nicht, dass die Entwickler dabei stümperhafte Fehler gemacht haben. So haben sich durch das Verschieben und Ersetzen der Kisten und das Verändern der Levelarchitektur teilweise krasse Fehler z.B. unfaire Situationen eigeschlichen. Die Maps sind praktisch alle wesentlich schlechter als die Originale, weil sie von Mappern genbaut wurden, diedie Originale offenbar nicht richtig kennen, anscheinend extrem unter Zeitdruck standen und wohl nicht wissen, was die alten Maps eigentlich ausmachte bzw. warum sie so gebaut waren (Prakisch JEDE Kiste hatte einen Sinn!).
Des weiteren wird überhaupt nicht erwähnt, dass der Netcode des Spiels eine einziege Katastrophe ist, was das Spielen online zu einer Zumutung macht und dass das Waffenverhalten sehr viel actionlastiger gestaltet wurde, was zur Folge hat, dass jetzt plumpes Geballer zum Ziel führt.
usw...
Konkret stellt der "Test" das Spiel so dar wie es _eigentlich sein sollte_: "Das gute alte CS mit toller neuer Grafik". Leider ist das aber nicht so... Und somit sind die 90% (!) für dieses Spiel imo 15-20 Punkte zu hoch ausgefallen und darin werden mir die meisten CS-Spieler zustimmen - nach wie vor sind die meisten bei CS1.6 geblieben, fast nur Neulinge Spiele CS.
Ähnlich ist es bei den meisten anderen Spiele-Tests. Oft geht es um Fortsetzungen von Hits, die sehr gehyped wurden (Doom3, FIFA04/05, Black&White, Anno1503 evtl. auch HL2...). Meist wird überhaupt nicht getestet. Ihr schreibt nur über das Spiel, nehmt die Story vorweg, beschreibt die Waffen (HL2: Raketenerfer eignet sich nicht für Nahkampf - AHAA!), redet über die Grafik, beschreibt Einzelsituationen (HL2: einzelne Rätsel werden verraten). Aber kein Wort von Schwächen und wenn etwas kommt (HL2: schlechte Squat-KI) wird nichts über das Ausmaß klar (Man wird oft in enge Räume gedrängt, muss über die Kollegen klettern...).
Warum können keine Listen mit Bugs gemacht oder fehlende Features aufgelistet werden? Warum wird nicht genauer auf Details/Probleme/Schwächen eingegangen? Warum wird soviel rumgeschwafelt? Warum so wenig Text, viele kleine Bilder?
Insgesamt sind die Tests einfach unkritisch und hätten von jemandem der das Spiel _nicht_ getestet hat, und nur die Previews kennt, fast genauso verfasst werden können...
Wer ein Spiel testet, der muss auch der allgemeinen Erwartung/Meinung bzw. Wertungen von anderen Magazinen widersprechen können und Klartext reden! Bei einigen Spielen muss men leider auch Inkompetenz unterstellen (besonders Multiplayer-Spiele wie CS s.o.).

Ich könnte jetzt noch weitermachen mit dem Auflisten von Schwächen (DVD-Hüllen/Inhalt !), aber ich denke, das reicht jetzt erstmal.


----------



## UnderDog (24. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe hier die meisten Posts gelesen und finde, dass sie alle ziemlich übereinstimmen:

--> Tests nicht kritisch genug, schwerwiegende Fehler werden "übersehen" oder nur ganz kurz nebenbei erwähnt mit dem nachsatz "wird durch patches behoben".
--> Getestet wird nicht wirklich sonder PCG schreibt das, was in der Featureliste vom Hersteller steht 
--> DVD-Qualität (v.a. Videos) mies, Quantität siegt über Qualität.
--> Previews sagen nix aus (zur Verteidigung von PCG: der Hersteller zeigt ja auch dem Reporter nur was geht und nicht das, was nicht geht)
--> Artikel zu klein, dafür massig Mini-Bilder, die man mit der Lupe anschaun muss
-->und und und

da stimm ich zu, etwas positives gibts aber auch, der Schreibstil von einigen (den meisten) Reportern ist wirklich lesenswert, viel Humor und nette kleine Anmerkungen, ist aber für ein Testheft eher zweitrangig.

Jetzt würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, ob PCG das ernst nimmt, denn bei der Liste von Mängeln muss sich da grundlegend was ändern. Und egal wieviel Werbung für ein Spiel im Heft abgedruckt wird (große Doppelseiten kosten ja bestimmt einiges) wenn das Game mies ist (d.h. an sich auch gute games, die aber durch Bugs versaut werden) dann muss es da DEUTLICH Punktabzug geben. Was nützt mit HL2, wenn man sich online anmelden muss und das dauert stundenlang, was nützt mir Söldner, wenn das Game unspielbar ist, da es ständig abstürzt, die Server abkacken oder ähnliches (mittlerweile vieles nach ca. 7 Patches behoben). Was ist mit Sacred (Ascaron, da war doch mal was mit nem Fussballmanager), bei dem es vor Questbugs nur so knallt und nach dem x-ten Patch gehts immer noch nicht richtig im Solo-teil, vom MP-teil gar nicht zu sprechen. Sorry da muss es Punktabzug geben und zwar nich nur 2Punkte (88 statt 90 uiiii) sonder gleich 15Punkte weg, denn Spielspass mit Bugs iss nich und darum geht es hauptsächlich bei Spielen.

Also PCG kehrt wieder zu den Anfängen zurück, als es noch kompetente Tests gab und man sich auf Euer Urteilsvermögen verlassen konnte!!!

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch

MfG

UnderDog


----------



## AMDprayer (24. Dezember 2004)

LiquidGravity am 22.12.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Objektive Bewertungen!!!


als wenn du dich nicht bestechen lassen würdest


----------



## Solon25 (24. Dezember 2004)

Takeshii am 24.12.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen sind die *Previews* oft oberflächlich und nutzlos. Meist findet man im Internet wesentlch bessere und aktuellere Informationen. Eure Previews sind oft nur eine Zusammenfassung der Dinge, die im Netz zu finden sind, enthalten nichts neues direkt vom Entwickler.



Da muss ich mal einen leichten Einspruch zu erheben  Nicht jeder hat I-Net, einige nur Modem oder DSL, evtl. noch Volume Tarif. Die schauen bestimmt nicht die Seiten nach sowas ab. Dafür ist es denen zu teuer, bzw. nutzen die das Volume für was anderes. Einzig das die Previews besser werden können stimmt. Auch wenn hin und wieder mal ein wirklich gutes dabei war (eher selten).

Gruss Solon


----------



## Takeshii (24. Dezember 2004)

Solon25 am 24.12.2004 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Takeshii am 24.12.2004 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast natürlich Recht - da war ich ein wenig egoistisch und hab zudem vielleicht auch etwas übertrieben mit dem Schwarzmalen. 
Hin und wieder sind auch wirklich gute Previews dabei, aber leider oft auch weniger tolle.
Natürlich hängt die Aussagekraft eines Previews auch vom Entwicklungsstand des Spiels ab. Wenn keine spielbare Version existiert, kann man natürlich keinen "so spielt es sich"-Bericht erwarten.
Trotzdem wünsche ich mir auch bei Previews, dass sie kritischer sind und sich näher mit dem Spiel befassen, soweit dies möglich ist, so dass man schon früh einen unverfälschten Eindruck vom Spiel bekommt und nicht in Hype-Wahn verfällt.   
Der Hauptkritikpunkt an der PcGames sind aber imo sicher die schwachen Tests und die mittlerweile in allem Belangen schwächelnde DVD...


----------



## hitazcl (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde ja, die könnten auch mal fett auf ihrer Website "Frohe Weihnachten" wünschen!!!


----------



## blutrichter (25. Dezember 2004)

UnderDog am 24.12.2004 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, ob PCG das ernst nimmt, denn bei der Liste von Mängeln muss sich da grundlegend was ändern. Und egal wieviel Werbung für ein Spiel im Heft abgedruckt wird (große Doppelseiten kosten ja bestimmt einiges) wenn das Game mies ist (d.h. an sich auch gute games, die aber durch Bugs versaut werden) dann muss es da DEUTLICH Punktabzug geben. Was nützt mit HL2, wenn man sich online anmelden muss und das dauert stundenlang, was nützt mir Söldner, wenn das Game unspielbar ist, da es ständig abstürzt, die Server abkacken oder ähnliches (mittlerweile vieles nach ca. 7 Patches behoben). Was ist mit Sacred (Ascaron, da war doch mal was mit nem Fussballmanager), bei dem es vor Questbugs nur so knallt und nach dem x-ten Patch gehts immer noch nicht richtig im Solo-teil, vom MP-teil gar nicht zu sprechen. Sorry da muss es Punktabzug geben und zwar nich nur 2Punkte (88 statt 90 uiiii) sonder gleich 15Punkte weg, denn Spielspass mit Bugs iss nich und darum geht es hauptsächlich bei Spielen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> UnderDog



Das ist wohl wahr! Wenn man sich die Mängelliste im Wertungskasten manchmal ansieht (so sie aufgelistet ist), dann geht man eigentlich davon aus, daß es Wertung so um die 75 bis 80% rauskommt... bei Half-life waren es dann 96%.    - Top-spiel hin oder her, diese Querelen mit Eula (auch wenn sie bei uns nicht durchsetzbar ist), Steam, Bugs usw kann keine 96er Wertung rechtfertigen. Bei anderen Spielen (Du nanntest Sacred), ist es genauso. Ein Spiel mit solch hohen Wertungen (80 und aufwärts) muß teschnisch einwandfrei sein. Dh: zuende programmiert! - Auf der anderen Seite werden dann Spiele, die zumindest solide programmiert sind, aber keine 1000 Innovationen haben und "nur" Genre-Vertreter sind für Liebhaber und Old-School-Zocker gnadenlos runtergemacht, wenn ein kleiner Fehler drin ist oder eben nur Standard-Kost geboten wird, die aber solide gemacht ist. Solche Spiele kommen dann oft nicht über 50er oder 60er Wertungen raus.


----------



## Dark-Star (25. Dezember 2004)

Das ist mir mittlerweile alles egal, macht ruhig weiter so.
Eigentlich sollte ich mich bedanken, denn durch den ganzen Ärger habe ich ein wunderbares, kleines aber feines Konkurrenzmagazin entdeckt, das, unglaublich aber wahr, richtig klasse Tests hat und sich die ganzen "Hype" Spiele sehr genau und kritisch angesehen hat und, man höre und staune, sogar noch Platz für kleine "Perlen", von denen ich in keinem anderen Heft etwas gelesen habe, hat.

Schönes Leben weiterhin PC-Games, ich verdrück mich an einen Ort, an dem man als kritischer User nicht beschimpft wird (wie z.B. Pop-Up-Blocker = Dieb), sondern vielmehr ernstgenommen wird.

Grüße: Dark-Star


----------



## hitman17 (25. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich finde man sollte Vollversionen plus Add-Ons in ein Heft gleichzeitig beilegen, es nervt wenn man PC Action und PC Games kaufen soll um beides haben zu können. 
Und was soll ich mit drei Vollversionen mittlerer Qualität wenn ich *ein* gutes Spiel haben kann  .
Ich errinere nochmal an die Vollversion Diablo 2, die extra eine Patch CD benötigte.


----------



## syccamore (25. Dezember 2004)

Dark-Star am 25.12.2004 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte ich mich bedanken, denn durch den ganzen Ärger habe ich ein wunderbares, kleines aber feines Konkurrenzmagazin entdeckt, das, unglaublich aber wahr, richtig klasse Tests hat und sich die ganzen "Hype" Spiele sehr genau und kritisch angesehen hat und, man höre und staune, sogar noch Platz für kleine "Perlen", von denen ich in keinem anderen Heft etwas gelesen habe, hat.
> 
> 
> Grüße: Dark-Star



und verrätst du uns auch, welches du meinst? das würde mich mal interessieren (und evtl. zum probelesen anregen..)


----------



## Dark-Star (25. Dezember 2004)

Darf ich hier denn "Werbung" für andere Zeitschriften machen?

Ich glaube nicht das ich hier sagen sollte das mir PC PowerPlay recht gut gefallen hat (bisher hat mich der Name immer abgeschreckt, aber als Heroes of Might and Magic Fan der den 4. Teil noch nicht kennt, musste ich zugreifen), auch wenn ich auch dort nicht allem 100 Pro zustimmen kann (insbesondere HL 2 Test nicht - finds weitaus schlechter) fühle ich mich dort um Welten besser aufgehoben.

Gruß: Dark-Star


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Dezember 2004)

syccamore am 23.12.2004 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hintergrundberichte:
> toller artikel über hl2! gut gelungen (auch wenns recycling eines anderen textes war  ). generell hat imo daniel kreiss immer schöne reportagen geschrieben, schade dass er weg ist. ich wünsche mir weitere hintergrundberichte (aber bitte nicht 3x dieselbe, wie bei brothers in arms)



Auch wenn ich von HL 2 weniger begeistert war, so hat mir der Artikel auch sehr gut gefallen. Gut wieviel davon von Valve nun beschönigt oder dramatisiert wurde sei mal dahingestellt. Hat sich wunderbar gelesen und eine schöne Mischung aus Entertainment und Infos. Wenn die Reviews / Previews / Specials möglichst alle in so eine Richtung gehen würde. Angefangen bei deutlich mehr Text und weniger Bildern, dazu Schwerpunkt bei wichtigen Sachen wie weniger Hintergrundinfos über Belanglosigkeiten, dafür Gameplaybeschreibung, Stärken, Schwächen und Vergleiche. Natürlich auch Bugs und andere Probleme nennen. Den Mangel an Medien bzw. Bildern im Text kann dann durch umfangreiche Videos ausgeglichen werden. Auf eine 4 GB DVD passen etwa 2 Stunden Film. Für ein etwa 5 bis 10 Minten Video (Je nach Spiel) wären da 6 bis 12 Testvideos durchaus drin und die andere Stunde wäre für die Vorschau und Specials noch da. Je nach Heft kann sich das Verhältnis auch noch verschieben. Aber damit insgesamt wäre man wirklich wunderbar informiert, wenn ein einheitlich kritisches System benutzt würde. Stärken und Schwächen von Hypes und Nischenprodukten sind zu nennen.


----------



## Butterbemme (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich ziehe meine Aussage in diesem Thread zurück, ich kann eure Wertung bezüglich Schlacht um Mittelerde NICHT nachvollziehen!

Ja, Mittelerde selbst zu erleben mitsamt allen Helden, Ents, Totenarmee und Balrog macht viel Spaß, ABER:

Ein Spiel, daß

a) fast Null Story hat
b) FÜNFZIG mal ein und dasselbe Missionziel wiederholt
c) nichtmal einen winzigen Abspann besitzt (was da am Ende durchläuft sind die Credits die ich mir jederzeit im Hauptmenü angucken kann) 

und vor allem
d) eine dermaßen DÄMLICHE K.I. bietet...

.... wie kann ein solches Spiel 92 (!!!!) Prozent von euch bekommen???

(Mal wieder) eine ziemlich krasse Fehlwertung liebe PCG. 84% wäre angebracht, mit 88% könnt ich leben, aber 92%....?

Um zum Thema zu kommen: BITTE testet endlich wieder kritischer!


----------



## The_Sisko (26. Dezember 2004)

silencer1 am 22.12.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein PC-Games-Reporter mehr, sondern kompetente Videotests!



Kann ich auch voll und ganz unterschreiben! Die Videobeiträge haben sowas an Niveau verloren! Meistens ist die DVD nach 10 Minuten schon wieder aus dem Player draussen! Das meiste darauf ist einfach nur Müll! Kritische Gametests findet man auf der DVD nicht mehr! Nur solche Scherzaktionen von PcGames Reportern die sich irgendwo amüsieren und dabei eine Frage zu einem Spiel stellen! 

Man sollte sich wieder mehr auf das wesentliche konsentrieren und den ganzen Schnick-Schnack rundherum weglassen!


----------



## Janathan (26. Dezember 2004)

Hört, hört!

Auch nach meiner Meinung sind die Tests das Einzige was in der PC-Games verbesserungswürdig ist. Oftmals hat man das Gefühl die Artikel sind von den Publishern, bzw. Spieleherstellern gekauft. 

Deutlich wird es gerade an dem Test von "Battle for Middleearth". Wie schon so korrekt beschrieben, ist es eher ein mittelmäßiges Spiel mit toller Grafik und Athmosphäre. Also eher ein Kanditat für eine 75 - 80% Wertung! 

Immer dem Hype hinterherzulaufen, ist lang nicht so schlimm wie ihn zu initiieren!


----------



## Butterbemme (26. Dezember 2004)

Janathan am 26.12.2004 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört, hört!
> 
> Auch nach meiner Meinung sind die Tests das Einzige was in der PC-Games verbesserungswürdig ist. Oftmals hat man das Gefühl die Artikel sind von den Publishern, bzw. Spieleherstellern gekauft.
> 
> ...



Naja, 75% fänd ich schon ein bissel sehr wenig. Die gute Kampagne macht ja wirklich wahnsinnig viel Spaß. Ich konnte mich bei meiner ersten Session 8h lang nicht losreißen. Die Helden weiter aufbauen, neue Spezielfähigkeiten freischalten und ständig neue Locations aus den Filmen motivieren (mich) jedenfalls enorm. Danach gehts leider bergab... auf der bösen Seite gibts kaum Helden, außer Balrog langweilige Spezialfähigkeiten und viele Levels kennt man schon. Viel weniger HDR-Feeling eben und da merkt man angesprochene Kritikpunkte plötzlich deutlich, und die nerven. Man muss ein Spiel nicht in Grund und Boden werten weil es die Motivation "nur" aus der Athmosphäre zieht (funktioniert anfangs ja gut), aber ein paar Punkte weniger als 90% wären imho schon gerechtfertigt.


----------



## SirWinston (26. Dezember 2004)

Soki am 22.12.2004 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde PCGames so trocken wie Zwieback machen. Dann würden alle Leute mit Humor nämlich vermehrt zur PCAction greifen



Ich habe den Thread hier erst gelesen nachdem ich die Umfrage ausgefüllt habe. Dabei habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich meine Meinung mit vielen anderen hier deckt. Besonders in Bezug auf zu kurze und oberflächliche Berichte.
Daraus schliesse ich, dass die PC Games ein mündiges und durchaus kritisches Publikum hat. Wobei ich letzteres jedem, der PC Action ein mal gelesen hat und ein weiteres mal kauft, absprechen würde.
Ich denke, die Redaktion ist sich dessen bewust und wird nicht in diesen mehr pubertären als witzigen Humor entgleisen.


----------



## SirWinston (26. Dezember 2004)

silencer1 am 22.12.2004 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine unnötigen Hypes mehr!



Das habe ich auch in der Umfrage bemängelt. Leider habe ich vergessen folgendes in der Wunschliste zur Sofortumsetzung aufzuführen.

Ein Rubrik 'Überraschungsspiel des Monats'.
Mit einem ausführlichen Test über Spiele abseits des Hypes, die vielleicht nicht unbedingt Tore zu neuen Grafikdimensionen aufstoßen, aber durchaus Spaß beim Spielen machen.

*hoffentlich liest das hier jemand, der die Verbesserungsvorschläge sammelt*


----------



## colinx (26. Dezember 2004)

Dann mal meine Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Der wichtigste Punkt:
-mehr Text, weniger Screens: Gerade bei den großen Blockbustertests fällt es extrem auf: 3/4 Screens, 1/4 Text, es sollte aber genau umgekehrt sein (siehe zum Beispiel die HL2 Reportage). 
-mehr seriosität, weniger hypes, keine exklusive-scheisse, allgemein seriöseres auftreten (angefangen schon beim editorial mit dem kindischen kleinkrieg von den spielezeitschriften).
-siehe oben: mehr objektivität und vorallem aussagekräftigere Tests: Bei manchen glaubt man echt man liest die Packungshinterseite des Spiels. sorry, ist aber so. 
-mehr Reporte!! Mich interessiert die 5. gleiche Vorschau von Brothers in Arms absolut nichtmehr, stattdessen könnte man doch ein paar gute Reportagen, Hintergrundberichte bringen (siehe die HL2 Reportage: war schonmal ein guter Anfang). 
-Auch "kleinere" Tests sollten Platz bekommen: Damit meine ich nicht "Spielegurken", sondern eher die in der 70-80% Kategorie. 
-Nun zur DVD: Seriöse, aussagekräfitge Video Tests zu den Spielen. 
-Und bitte endlich wieder bedruckte DVDs und Hüllen!

Wär schön könnte sich die Redi manches davon zu Herzen nehmen. *inaltenpcgameszeitenschwelgt* Ich bin mir sicher mit meinen Kritikpunkten stehe ich nicht alleine da. 

mfg,


----------



## Butterbemme (26. Dezember 2004)

tust du nicht, ich unterschreib was du sagst


----------



## blue_screen (27. Dezember 2004)

hitazcl am 24.12.2004 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde ja, die könnten auch mal fett auf ihrer Website "Frohe Weihnachten" wünschen!!!


Ist schon vorbei


----------



## silencer1 (27. Dezember 2004)

@Verantwortliche: Fallen eigentlich wegen den Reisenkosten und Spesen des Herrn Holowaty die DVD-Covers weg?


----------



## ToTA-pROFILER (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde vor allem an der DVD und den Videos dadrauf sollte noch viel gearbeitet werden.
Da dann z.B. an der Menüführung durch die einzelnen Videos und der Gestaltung in Bezug auf den Umfang, etc.
Außerdem hatte ich bisher mit fast jeder DVD bei den Videos erheblichen Ärger, siehe aktuelle Ausgabe, bei der ich mit Vorfreude die Videoseite ins Laufwerk geschoben habe, um dann zu merken, dass da von dem angekündigten Stalkerspezial nicht viel zu sehen war ---> schlichtweg garnicht vorhanden war !! Ein Umstand, der natürlich nicht sehr begeistert hat. Hier ein dicker Minuspunkt.
Trotzdem kann ich aber mit Überzeugung sagen, dass mir das Heft selber absolut gefällt. Aber ihr solltet noch 1 bis 2 Seiten für neu erscheinende Mods, wie das auch in der PC Action der Fall ist, reservieren.

greetz an die gesamte Redaktion !!


----------



## Solon25 (27. Dezember 2004)

silencer1 am 27.12.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @Verantwortliche: Fallen eigentlich wegen den Reisenkosten und Spesen des Herrn Holowaty die DVD-Covers weg?



Langsam wissen wir das Du ihn nicht magst    Fällt mehr als auf, selbst hattest dazu einen Thread eröffnet und gleich als wer anderes die Reportage auch bemängelt hat, warst gleich wieder mit am stacheln...


----------



## Atropa (27. Dezember 2004)

ToTA-pROFILER am 27.12.2004 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der ich mit Vorfreude die Videoseite ins Laufwerk geschoben habe, um dann zu merken, dass da von dem angekündigten Stalkerspezial nicht viel zu sehen war ---> schlichtweg garnicht vorhanden war !! Ein Umstand, der natürlich nicht sehr begeistert hat. Hier ein dicker Minuspunkt.


Das Video von Stalker war wohl doch auf der DVD zu finden. Nur war dieses angeblich in dem PCG-Reporter eingebettet, so das man die Videos wirklich nur dann sehen konnte, wenn man den Reporter angeschaut hat. Aber da ich diesen absolut bescheiden und überflüssig finde, und nicht selber angeschaut habe, kann ich dies nicht zu 100% bestätigen.


----------



## Wildchild666 (27. Dezember 2004)

Ja, ich habe auch kein Stalker-Video gesehen, nur Brothers in Arms, was übrigens im Vergleich zu aktuellen Spielen wirklich net berauschend aussieht... da wird wieder gehyped ohne ende, und am ende hat man ein 82%iges massenware-game... 
Macht endlich wieder eine gute Zeitschrift, früher gings doch auch!


----------



## rbMANIAC (27. Dezember 2004)

Stimme den anderen hier größtenteils zu

- Die DVD muss auf jeden Fall besser
- Weniger bunte 2 Seiten große Artikelbilder, dafür mehr Inhalt
- American Sports Titel müssen nicht nur auf einer Seite getestet werden... 2-3 wären für 80-90 % durchaus angebracht
- M E H R  (überhaupt)  L I N U X  & Open Source


----------



## silencer1 (27. Dezember 2004)

Wildchild666 am 27.12.2004 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe auch kein Stalker-Video gesehen, nur Brothers in Arms, was übrigens im Vergleich zu aktuellen Spielen wirklich net berauschend aussieht... da wird wieder gehyped ohne ende, und am ende hat man ein 82%iges massenware-game...
> Macht endlich wieder eine gute Zeitschrift, früher gings doch auch!



Man sollte den Menne zurückholen. Zu seiner Zeit war das Heft super.


----------



## rbMANIAC (27. Dezember 2004)

silencer1 am 27.12.2004 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wildchild666 am 27.12.2004 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




full ack!


----------



## RickSkywalker (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich fang jetzt auch mal an. ich hoffe ihr seid mit mir einer meinung  

Macht aufjedenfall die Videos von den Spielen auf DVD besser! man sieht immer nur extrem langweilige und beschissene interviews! ihr solltet stattdessen viel mehr testen auf der DVD und viiiiiiiiiiiel mehr vom spiel zeigen. eine frechheit ist dass man bei den hüllen jetzt sogar noch das jahr selber draufschreiben muss! bitte druckt anständige hüllen!
in der zeitschrift ist viel zu wenig text, dafür zu große bilder! 
ganz besonders schlimm finde ich dass ihr immer ein riesenblid vom HUD reinpackt und da beschreibt wo was ist. bei spielen wie damals splinter cell, wo soetwas neu war kann man das schonmal machen, aber ihr macht dass ja bei jedem spiel! allgemein gibt es viel zu viele extrakästen in der zeitschrift! und die reportagen früher fand ich auch schön.
Rossi ist überhaupt nichtmher witzig, sondern nurnoch frech! und birefe indem leute fragen warum die DVD nicht im CD-laufwerk funzt gab es auch schon oft!

MTFBWY


----------



## Transporter05 (27. Dezember 2004)

Soweit  ist die PcGames klasse, bis auf die Software muss ich sagen hat stark nachgelassen. Finde nur immer die selben Vollversionen im PC Games Hardware sowie in der normalen PC Games.  In der neuen Ausgabe sind wieder nur die alten Games drin wie Desperados ( gabe es vor ca. einem Monat in der SFT) Empire Earth und Tennis Master (ebenfalls schon in der PCHardware drin gewesen). 

Ansonsten finde ich die Games einwanfrei macht weiter so!

Guten Rutsch !!!

Gruss Transporter05


----------



## The_Sisko (27. Dezember 2004)

Atropa am 27.12.2004 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video von Stalker war wohl doch auf der DVD zu finden. Nur war dieses angeblich in dem PCG-Reporter eingebettet, so das man die Videos wirklich nur dann sehen konnte, wenn man den Reporter angeschaut hat. Aber da ich diesen absolut bescheiden und überflüssig finde, und nicht selber angeschaut habe, kann ich dies nicht zu 100% bestätigen.



Das kann ich bestätigen! Wenn man sich den PcGames-Reporter antut, bekommt man ein paar Interview-Schnipsel und ein paar Spiel-Sequenzen von Stalker! (zusammen schätzungsweise 5-8 Minuten) Natürlich muss man sich dafür in London treffen und ein bisschen herumspazieren! Und dann kommen so fragen wie: _"Was ist ein Survival-Ego-Shooter?"_


----------



## mikey6981 (27. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Hi! Meine Meinung ist, das die PC Games die Spielversionen testen sollte, die im Laden erscheinen. Unfertige Datenhaufen wie die im Handel erhältliche the Fall Version 1.0 sollten konsequent nicht bewertet werden, oder eine extra Wertung (z.B. Bug Alarm) bekommen. 

Es ist mehr als ärgerlich, wenn man sich auf die guten Wertungen verlässt und dann so einen Müllhaufen bekommt und erstmal einen Patch auf Version 1.5  35MB downloaden muß, danach für 1.5 auf 1.6 nochmal  18,4MB um das Spiel auf dem Rechner halbwegs zum Laufen zu bekommen (und das alles mit ISDN!!)

Solche Sachen sind in Letzter Zeit öfters vorgekommen. PC Games sollte unfertige Produkte die in den Laden gesetzt werden, um noch z.B. schnell das Weihnachtsgeschäft zu nutzen grundsätzlich mehr bemängeln. Ich will nicht 45 Euro für ein unfertiges Produkt bezahlen . Da könnte nur eine so bekannte Games Zeitschrift wie PC Games etwas machen.


----------



## SlayerZero (28. Dezember 2004)

Also ja finde auch alles soweit gut nur damals die videos haben mir um längen besser gefallen. der reporter macht seine sache ja super aber das ist nicht das was ein spielebegeisterter leser sehen will. damals saß ich teilweise 1-2 stunden nach dem kauf der pc games nur am spiele vorstellungen gucken das hat spass gemacht. aber irgendwie is das jetzt alles nich mehr so heldenhaft die sache mit dem reporter tuh ich mir nich an nur die einzel clips die aber wieder sehr gut sind und dann wars das mit den filmschen


----------



## Wildchild666 (28. Dezember 2004)

Irgendwie bezeifle ich das hier auch nur ein einziger Redakteur reinschaut...


----------



## blue_screen (28. Dezember 2004)

> Ich will nicht 45 Euro für ein unfertiges Produkt bezahlen


Dann kauf die generell keine Spiele sofort nach dem Erscheinen, sondern warte eine bis zwei Wochen. Egal was PC-Games oder die anderen Zeitschriften sagen.

Grüsse


----------



## blutrichter (28. Dezember 2004)

blue_screen am 28.12.2004 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich will nicht 45 Euro für ein unfertiges Produkt bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dann kauf die generell keine Spiele sofort nach dem Erscheinen, sondern warte eine bis zwei Wochen. Egal was PC-Games oder die anderen Zeitschriften sagen.
> ...



So mache ich es. Ich sehe es nicht ein, für ein PC-Spiel 90 oder 100 Mark zu bezahlen. Und wenn es dann auch noch so buggy ist, daß man es schon nicht mehr Spiel nennen kann, verstehe ich ohnehin nicht, warum die PCG darauf nicht besser eingeht. Bei Westener zB.: das Spiel mag ja gut sein, aber erst, wenn es FERTIG ist. Und ein Spiel, daß auf bestens ausgerüsteten Rechnern sich alle 2 min. verabschiedet, ist das nicht!


----------



## JamesCook (28. Dezember 2004)

Für die Online-Ausgabe wüsste ich etwas:

DARAUF ACHTEN DASS SICH NICHT SO VIELE BEZAHLTE FIRMEN-TROLLE HIER TUMMELN !!!

Ihr wisst schon, die Jungs und Mädels, die z.B. bei amazon.de jedes Spiel schon Monate vor Erscheinen in den Himmel loben, die Mehrfach-Accounts in allen wichtigen Spieler-Foren im Internet haben, die den größten Mist noch gut finden (Bugs? Ach was, macht doch dann erst richtig Spass!), die immer die gleichen Sprüche drauf haben ( "Du bist bestimmt von der Konkurrenz-Firma!" , "Du bist bestimmt von Gamestar!", "Also bei mir läuft das Spiel ganz toll und es ist einfach nur geil! Unbedingt kaufen!" , "Also ich kann die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen, mein PC ist beim Spielen jedenfalls nicht in die Luft geflogen!" , "Also, am Besten kauft man sich jedes Spiel sofort für 50 Euro am Erscheinungstag, wenn die Ware noch frisch ist!" etc. etc. etc.)

Ich finde ja die Ausgüsse dieser studentischen Hilfskräfte, die von Werbeagenturen, Spieleschmieden und Medienfirmen angeheuert werden ganz witzig, ABER: Hier tummeln sich eindeutig zu viele davon!

Liebe Firmen-Trolle: Ich finde euch ja ganz lustig, aber lasst euch doch von euren Chefs mal eine neue Liste mit vorgefertigten Aussagen geben, die alten kennen wir schon alle!


----------



## hammerman1987 (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich persönlich find ja die Werbung zwischen zwei Videos MEGAätzend.
Wir werden im TV schon oft genug mit Werbung zugemüllt, da brauch ich das 
nicht auch noch beim Reporter. 
Das dreiste ist, dass die DVD(so ists zumindest bei mir) neu startet, wenn man 
die Werbung "vorspulen" will. 
Sonst wurde alles schon mal gesagt. 


P.S. Half life ist nicht das God-Game ever--->Nie im Leben wuerde ICH
ne 96 dafuer vergeben. Soviel nur zum Thema "Objektivitaet"

Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit und einen schoenen Abend


----------



## ziegenbock (28. Dezember 2004)

Wildchild666 am 28.12.2004 05:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bezeifle ich das hier auch nur ein einziger Redakteur reinschaut...



ich glaube auch, das sich das hier keiner von der redaktion durchliest. die wollen wohl nur ihr gewissen beruhigen und uns vertrösten auf bessere zeiten.
falls das doch ein redakteur lesen sollte: warum antwortet keiner?

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## blutrichter (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube so ein wenig, daß die PCG in der Vergangenheit soviel verbessern wollte und sich so stark abheben wollte, daß sie es einfach übertrieben hat. Jedenfalls sind in den letzten 12 Monden so viele Sachen geändert worden (eben nicht nur zum besseren), daß ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte... (s.o.)


----------



## RickSkywalker (29. Dezember 2004)

sozusagen : ....... "verschlimmbessert"  
antwortet mal auf meinen post, sonst hätte ich mir die zeit auch sparen können


----------



## blutrichter (29. Dezember 2004)

RickSkywalker am 27.12.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fang jetzt auch mal an. ich hoffe ihr seid mit mir einer meinung
> 
> Macht aufjedenfall die Videos von den Spielen auf DVD besser! man sieht immer nur extrem langweilige und beschissene interviews! ihr solltet stattdessen viel mehr testen auf der DVD und viiiiiiiiiiiel mehr vom spiel zeigen. eine frechheit ist dass man bei den hüllen jetzt sogar noch das jahr selber draufschreiben muss! bitte druckt anständige hüllen!
> in der zeitschrift ist viel zu wenig text, dafür zu große bilder!
> ...


Also ich für meinen Teil will die Interviews lesen und nicht sehen.
Mir sind einfache Spielevideos lieber. Ohne genuschelte Kommentare.
Die DVD-Hüllen sind die Frechheit schlechthin.
Es gibt zuwenig Text. Die Aussage "Bilder sprechen manchmal mehr als Worte" ist völlig fürn Arsch. So reden nur Comic-Leser oder Analphabeten; zumal die Bilder oft winzig sind.
Das Riesenbild ohne Text kann man sich auch schenken. Was soll das?
Rossi ist ebenfalls völlig überflüssig. Das ist so eine Art FHM gepaart mit der PCA. Oft nur beleidigend und komplett uninteressant. Man kann auch etwaige Beiträge für sich selbst sprechen lassen. Ich finde sowas albern. Der Computec-Verlag hat ja nun schon ein Kinderheft mit Zoten und Müll (PCA), das sollte die PCG seriöser sein.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Zum Heft:
Wunderschön anzuschauen aber leider hat der Informationsgehalt gerade bei den Spieletests extrem nachgelassen (Viele Screenshots - wenig Text).
Informationen - also nicht das Weglassen solcher (Zwangsreg. HL2 nur als Bsp. ließe sich fast ewig fortsetzen - DOOM3: KI, Söldner: anfangs komplett für´n A..., FM 2004/2005 verschlimmbessert, etc.)!!!
Hinweise auf fehlende *gedruckte* Handbücher (dafür gab´s früher schon mal Abwertungen!!! - sollte wieder so sein!)
Exklusivtests haben den Nachteil der Voreingenommenheit durch die Tester - also lieber 1 Heft später und dafür dann richtig. Ihr seid ein *Verbrauchermagazin* und kein Entwicklerhochglanzwerbeblatt insofern habt ihr sehr stark nachgelassen.

Zur DVD:
Wie schon mehrfach genannt: mehr und längere In-game-Videos, weniger "lustitsche" Eigendarstellung.
Mehr Spielepatches von unterschiedlichen Games, dafür Weglassen der 412. Wiederholung der gleichen Version von "WinZüpp" oder "DirectWIXX"

*Außerdem, wenn man solche Umfragen startet, wäre doch ab und an ein sporadische Comment seitens der Redaktion wünschenswert. Da erkennt die Community auch, dass sich jemand für ihre Anliegen interessiert.*


----------



## Kajetan (29. Dezember 2004)

JamesCook am 28.12.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Online-Ausgabe wüsste ich etwas:
> 
> DARAUF ACHTEN DASS SICH NICHT SO VIELE BEZAHLTE FIRMEN-TROLLE HIER TUMMELN !!!
> 
> ...



     

Das kann man nicht laut und oft genug sagen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Dezember 2004)

Kajetan am 29.12.2004 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> JamesCook am 28.12.2004 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo wäre die hier im Forum?


----------



## ArcticWolf (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hehehehehehehehehehehe*

Find die Idee mit dem Geheimspiel des Monats gut.
Rossie ist kult und sollte weiterhin seinen Platz in der PCG erhalten.
Verbessert die PCG eigentlich Fehler (weist in der nächsten Ausgabe darauf hin, dass sie welche gemacht haben), denn es sind schon öfter Fehler im Test vorgekommen 
(z.B. bei GTR Ausgabe 12/04...: "[...]GTR ist extrem Hardwarehungrig",  beim Leistungs-Check ist aber alles grün).

Die kurzen vorabtests kann man weglassen, verbrauchen nur Platz.
Unbeschriftete DVD...
Hardwareteil+Übersicht(find ich beim einkaufen immer besonders wichtig) bitte so lassen.

Der Tipps und Tricks Teil könnte vielleicht mehr Spiele haben, wo Hilfe wirklich nötig ist:
Wer braucht Hilfe bei einem simplen Shooter, bei einer komplexeren Spielen (GTR,...) mit den ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ist das doch eher nötig.

Spiele Tuning ist doch eh meistens das gleiche (Auflösung runter, dies aus, das aus), hier würden meiner Meinung nach wirklich kurze Infos reichen
(bzw. Besonderheiten, wenn man was in einer Datei verstellen kann oder es bei einer bestimmten Einstellung zu Abstürzen bei Systemen führt.

Früher war der Rücken der PCG immer schwarz, gefällt mir persönlich besser als die bunten ab 04/2001


----------



## Kajetan (29. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.12.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kajetan am 29.12.2004 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nali, jezz tu nicht so, als ob es solche Leute hier nicht gäbe ... wenn der Webmaster von PCGames eine Auswertung von User und dazugehöriger IP machen würde, würde man dies sehr leicht feststellen. Ich weiss, dass bei meinem ehem. Arbeitgeber diese "Guerilla"-Fritzen über das Firmennetzwerk agiert und sämtliche Spieleforen landauf, landab "infiltriert" haben. Denn so gering man über den Gamer als solchen denkt (die Aussage des Vorposters kann ich nur bestätigen), so dumm stellt man sich dabei auch an.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Dezember 2004)

Kajetan am 29.12.2004 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali, jezz tu nicht so, als ob es solche Leute hier nicht gäbe ... wenn der Webmaster von PCGames eine Auswertung von User und dazugehöriger IP machen würde, würde man dies sehr leicht feststellen. Ich weiss, dass bei meinem ehem. Arbeitgeber diese "Guerilla"-Fritzen über das Firmennetzwerk agiert und sämtliche Spieleforen landauf, landab "infiltriert" haben. Denn so gering man über den Gamer als solchen denkt (die Aussage des Vorposters kann ich nur bestätigen), so dumm stellt man sich dabei auch an.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es solcher User hier gibt (kontrolliere ja nicht jede IP), nur kann ich mich überhaupt nicht groß daran erinnern hier überhaupt mal solche Postings gelesen zu haben Klar an einige Fan-Boy-Postings kann ich mich erinnern, zu eigentlich jedem Game. Aber Postings der Art "Game ist geil, keine Bugs -> kaufen", da mangelt es dann doch.
Aber scheinbar empfinden du und andere es ja so. Nur zeigt doch mal einiger einige Beispiele. Mir würde da nix einfallen, wo nun versucht wird das Meinungsbild der andern zu verändern durch entsprechende aussagen. Das dies hier im Forum, wie JamesCook schreibt, so massiv passiert wäre mir nun wirklich neu. Wo sind sie also diese Firmen-Trolle?


----------



## Kajetan (29. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.12.2004 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es solcher User hier gibt (kontrolliere ja nicht jede IP), nur kann ich mich überhaupt nicht groß daran erinnern hier überhaupt mal solche Postings gelesen zu haben


Vielleicht, weil Du mittlerweile auf "Durchzug" geschaltet hast und nicht speziell darauf achtest? 



> Klar an einige Fan-Boy-Postings kann ich mich erinnern, zu eigentlich jedem Game. Aber Postings der Art "Game ist geil, keine Bugs -> kaufen", da mangelt es dann doch.


Hmmm, schau Dir doch mal diverse Postings zu zB. "The Fall" an. Und da man sogar jetzt anfängt im SilverStyle-Forum kritische (aber nicht ausfallende) Postings zu löschen, wird immer klarer, dass den Leuten bei SilverStyle und beim Publisher Koch Media das Wasser bis zum Hals steht. "The Fall" verkauft sich nicht wirklich so prickelnd, weil sich trotz Hype-Berichterstattung zu schnell herumgesprochen hat, dass das Spiel in diesem Zustand schlichtweg Schrott ist.



> Aber scheinbar empfinden du und andere es ja so. Nur zeigt doch mal einiger einige Beispiele. Mir würde da nix einfallen, wo nun versucht wird das Meinungsbild der andern zu verändern durch entsprechende aussagen. Das dies hier im Forum, wie JamesCook schreibt, so massiv passiert wäre mir nun wirklich neu. Wo sind sie also diese Firmen-Trolle?



Paranoia ....   
SIE zeigen sich natürlich nicht so offen ... nur die schlechten und unfähigen Guerilla-Marketeers fallen auf. Es genügt zT. einfach nur ein paar belanglose Fragen zu Spiel XYZ zu stellen, damit dieses Spiel innerhalb eines Forums weiter im Gespräch bleibt. Es genügt zT. einfach sich innerhalb eines Threads, in dem Spiel ABC in Stücke gerissen wird, das übliche "Mag ja sein, dass es so ist, aber mir gefällts trotzdem!" anzubringen. 

Nein, Du kannst die guten Firmen-Trolle kaum von normalen Usern unterscheiden. Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass sich diese Leute unerkannt in Foren herumtreiben und nichts weiter als Werbung für die Produkte ihres Arbeitsgebers/Auftraggebers machen, ist einfach nur noch schäbig zu nennen. Auf diese Weise wird ohne Wissen des Forenbetreibers manipuliert und beeinflusst, es wird verzerrt und es werden zT. dreiste Lügen erzählt. Aber das allerschlimmste ist, dass ganz nomale User, die einfach nur ihre Meinung niederschreiben, sofort in Verdacht geraten. Durch dieses Guerilla-Marketing vergiftet man die Atmosphäre und hinterlässt nur verbrannte Erde. 

Mein ehem. Arbeitgeber hat dies so gemacht, nahezu jeder andere Publisher macht dies. Guerilla-Marketing hat sich etabliert, weil man keine Gelegenheit auslassen möchte, dem Kunden das miserable Produkt schmackhaft zu machen. Und wenn man einmal hinter die Kulissen geblickt hat, sieht man die Welt davor plötzlich mit ganz anderen Augen.


----------



## Dark-Star (29. Dezember 2004)

Wenn man diese Firmen-Trolle nicht erkennen kann, woher weisst du dann das es so viele gibt?
Du weisst es ja angeblich nur von deinem einen Ex-Mitarbeiter.
Ich glaube ihr solltet nicht soviel Akte X gucken, das hört sich ja fast so paranoid an wie manche Aussagen das die User sich hier zu einer Boykott Aktion absprechen würden.
Mag sein das es vereinzelte solcher Trolle gibt, aber was soll daran schlimmer sein als an irgendwelchem Fanboy Nonsense oder den allgemein sehr publisherfreundlichen Spieletests der PC Games an sich?

Grüße: Dark-Star


----------



## colinx (29. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt mal abgesehen von der Sache mit den Mitarbeitern die in Foren angeblich pro-spielxy Beiträge schreiben (was ja auch ansich nichts mit der Zeitschrift PcGames zu tun hat), wird das Thema viel zu sehr hochgeschaukelt. Na und, dann schreiben eben 2,3 Leute pro-spielxy. Ist ja auch nichts anderes als die ganzen Fanboys mit HL2 und Konsorten. Ich vertraue trotzdem meistens den Foren und vorallem einigen Leuten, von denen ich weiß dass man deren Meinung vertrauen kann... 

Aber es wäre trotzdem echt shcön wenn sich hier mal die Redaktion zu Wort melden könnte. Wieso eröffnet ihr so einen Thread, wenn sich dann erstens eh niemand meldet und 2. man aber von anderen Seiten eh bei Kritik nur zu hören bekommt, dass "wir" ja nur eine kleine "Gruppe" sind die kritisiert und die Meinung des Forums nicht die Meinung der breiten Masse entspricht...


----------



## simelson (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde pcgames sollte wider eine Einteilung zwischen den verschiedenen Genres machen. Und man sollte die Bewertung des Spiels ein bisschen hervorheben. Für mich als Sportfan kommt der Sporteil ein bisschen zu kurz. Sonst gefällt mir pcgames sehr gut!!


----------



## Nuclear (30. Dezember 2004)

@Trollmaster:

Zuviel Fernsehen geschaut? Dein Satz kam nämlich neulich in einem Film (dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt) vor......

Naja dein Name sagt es schon, bist ein Troll der 0 % an Inhalt postet und einfach nur spammen will.

EDIT: Naja, wie gesagt die PCG erlaubt sich heutzutage vieles... hab mal die neueste Ausgabe von einem Freund in die Hand bekommen und da steht auf Seite 22:



			
				pcgames schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schooter-Meilenstein tauchte nicht schon lange vor der Veröffentlichung illegal im Netz auf - eine echte Ausnahme für ein derart heiß begehrtes Spiel



Aber wie jeder weiss stimmt das nicht und das paradoxe ist: Auch PCG weiss das und schreibt auf Seite 33



			
				pcgames schrieb:
			
		

> Eine spielbare Version taucht im Internet auf....



Und dann auch noch Aussagen wie:



			
				pcgames schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja ein kurzer Knastaufenthalt: Gerade  mal zehn Stunden ballert und schleicht sich Titelheld Riddick.....



Ach so, 10 Stunden sind kurz. Naja, gut dass PCG das bemängelt, aber wieso nicht bei Doom 3???

Da sieht man die Objektivität der PCG.... es gibt keine

Da bin ich doch froh, dass ich die Ausgabe 01/05 verpasst habe, und 02/05 bleibt auch im Regal stehen.


----------



## Lupold (30. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Morgen!
Bitte schafft den PCG Reporter ab!Die London Reise von Chef Holodeck war ja wieder äusserst grausam.Besonders spannend war ja die Szene wo Holodeck noch gerade den Stalkerfutzi auf der Fahrt zum Flughafen erreichen konnte um äusserst wichtige Informationen einzuholen.Zeigt einfach längere Videos zu den Spielen.würd mir mehr helfen als Interviews auf der Tower Bridge oder weiss der teufel wo.

Schönen Tag noch !

@Trollmaster

Du hast gegen unsere Gesetzte verstossen.Die Trollgewerkschaft wird dich finden!*lol*


----------



## The_Sisko (30. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.12.2004 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es solcher User hier gibt (kontrolliere ja nicht jede IP), nur kann ich mich überhaupt nicht groß daran erinnern hier überhaupt mal solche Postings gelesen zu haben Klar an einige Fan-Boy-Postings kann ich mich erinnern, zu eigentlich jedem Game. Aber Postings der Art "Game ist geil, keine Bugs -> kaufen", da mangelt es dann doch.
> Aber scheinbar empfinden du und andere es ja so. Nur zeigt doch mal einiger einige Beispiele. Mir würde da nix einfallen, wo nun versucht wird das Meinungsbild der andern zu verändern durch entsprechende aussagen. Das dies hier im Forum, wie JamesCook schreibt, so massiv passiert wäre mir nun wirklich neu. Wo sind sie also diese Firmen-Trolle?



Naja als z.B.: Doom 3 gerade erschienen ist haben sich hier schon so einige seltsame Typen herumgetrieben! Unter dem Motto: "Läuft auch auf einem 1,5 Ghz Prozessor und 512 MB noch flüssig bei hoher Auflösung! Oder ultrageiles Game mit zig Spielberichten (wobei ich anmerken muss dass du jene Berichte damals sehr schnell aus den Beiträgen entfernt hast!) obwohl das Game erst vor ein paar Stunden in den USA erschienen ist! Da war nicht alles lupenrein und nicht nur Fanboy-Geschwätz! 

Man versucht Gamer schon methodisch zu verarschen! Aber wie andere schon sagten, meistens so dümmlich das man auch bei der Mindestanforderung von IQ noch drauf kommt!

Edit: Dazu fällt mir noch eine wirklich passende Ferengi Erwerbsregel ein: 
_*Höre alles, glaube nichts!*_ *gg*


----------



## ArcticWolf (30. Dezember 2004)

alles was mit Marketing etc. zu tun hat mag ja interessant sein, ist jedoch nicht grad das Thema...


----------



## Brachmane (30. Dezember 2004)

1. Hört auf euch kaufen zu lassen (EA-Sports usw.)
2. Hört mit den schwachsinnigen Nummerierungen auf (Februarheft im Dezember)
3. Hört auf euch kaufen zu lassen
4. Hört auf euch kaufen zu lassen
5. Hört auf euch kaufen zu lassen

Ich kaufe euch nicht mehr.


----------



## LtnWorf (30. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Mir wird es möglicherweise wie den meisten potentiellen Lesern gehen, ich kaufe, wenn entsprechendes auf der CD/DVD drauf ist, manchmal kaufe ich also auch GameStar und PCGames, also das hängt doch ganz von Euch ab, ob ich Eure Zeitschrift/Magazin kaufe. Somit kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die entscheidenden Verkaufszahlen von der Kongurenz abhängen.

Die meisten Leser haben es ja auch erwähnt, was nicht ok ist und das kann sogar ich, als "Selten-Käufer" sagen, was bei Euch im Argen liegt. 
Ich finde, dass man sich bei einem derartigen Unternehmen auch stark an der Kongurenz orientieren sollte, um herauszufinden was UNS wichtig ist. Kongurenz-Gehabe ist einfach nur peinlich und infantil, oder wollt Ihr nur Leser aus der Zielgruppe zwischen 12 und14 Jahre? Aber Vorsicht, selbst die jungen Leute von heute sind nicht auf den Kopf gefallen und finden es sicherlich nicht symphatisch, wenn es diesen Eindruck macht.

Inhaltlich muß man ja nicht viel sagen, es wurde von der DVD-Berichterstattung bis zur Gliederung (Spiele für Kinder), sehr viel erwähnt. Wenn ich persönlich auf eine Seite gehe, will ich Demos (aktuelle, Top 20) sehen, Patches, Treiber (ordentlich gegliedert), Multiplayer, News, usw. sehen. Einige haben auch einen sehr guten Ansatz, wie z.B. PCWelt, somit sollen die Verantwortlichen vielleicht selbst mal stöbern gehen, denn manchmal kenne ich die sog. News schon längst, weil ich sie auf Winfuture.de gelesen habe.

Mit anderen Worten, ich gehe arbeiten und wenn ich nach Hause komme, will ich rundrum informiert sein und möglicherweise ein neues interessantes Demo herunterladen und spielen. 
Somit spielt es für mich persönlich nur eine Rolle, was ihr für Software auf die CD´s packt, denn lesen braucht man die dürftigen Texte mit den gutbebilderten Seiten eher nicht, da erfährt man doch eh mehr aus den Foren. Ich weiß auch nicht, woran Ihr Euch orientiert, wollt ich ein Spezialmag sein oder irgendein Langweil-Durchschnitts-Mag, jedenfalls ist das Computer-Bild-Spiele Niveau und nicht dass mich das groß juckt, aber wundern tut es mich, denn Ihr wollt ja Absatz machen und da sollte man sich schon profihaft verhalten und dementsprechend sich an den Bedürfnissen der speziellen User orientieren. Früher war das alles ganz nett und da waren diese Magazine, wie Eures, schon spezielle Mags und ich habe damals fast jeden Monat Euer Heft und das von zwei weiteren Anbietern gekauft. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich ein gesundes neues Jahr und hoffe, dass man diesen Thread bei Euch gemeinschaftlich auswertet und sich dann einige Dinge auch schnell ändern, ohne dass die Executive auf sich warten läßt.

Mir ist es einfach nur egal, aber freuen würde ich mich schon, wenn sich was hinsichtlich der Professionalität ändern würde, denn gut informiert ist doch jeder gern. 

PS.: Noch eine Anmerkung:
"wenn irgendwelche andere Zeitschriften ein Computer-Spiel auf Ihrer Heft-CD anbieten, dann würdet Ihr clever sein, wenn Ihr darüber Bescheid wissen und entsprechend mit einer Lösung o.ä. bzw. Patch gleich reagieren würdet, jedenfalls ist mir das schon häufig aufgefallen, dass das von allen Spiele-Mags ignoriert wird und sowas verstehe ich unter Professionalität, wissen was gespielt wird und das meine ich ganz allgemein."

Eure Meinung könnte normalerweise auch von Häufig-Spielern unterstützt werden, das würde ich für wesentlichen Fortschritt empfinden, wenn das in die Wertungen eingehen würde und man z.B. eine Nachwertung auf die Plattform holt, wobei ein Spiel unter erweiterten Bedingungen erneut bewertet wird, mit Hilfe der User der Spiele. Tips und Tricks erwarte ich nicht bei der ersten Bewertung, sondern eben dann in der Nachwertung, welche eben mehr als ein Eindruck ist.

Zahlen lügen nicht, Ihr könnt  Euren Erfolg sehen und Ihr habt einen Vergleich, wer kann das schon, Ihr habt die besten Voraussetzungen, also macht was draus, dafür wünsche ich Euch alles Gute!!

Ein potentieller Leser


----------



## octopunch (30. Dezember 2004)

Da ich die PC Games immer für ein Testheft gehalten habe, welches mir bei Kaufentscheidungen hilft, und die Test leider immer mieser geworden sind:

Söldner (totaler Mist), Doom 3 (Durchschittskost mit guter Grafik), Half Life ² (96%, das Jahrtausendspiel...    )

u.s.w.

bin ich wieder bei der Gamestar gelandet. Mein Subjektiver Eindruck ist, daß die Gamestar wesentlich objektiver testet und sich zumindest vorgenommen hat, auf Exclusivtests mit Betaversionen zu verzichten. Die Wertungen entsprechen auch mehr meinem Eindruck von den einzelnen Games. Auch das ganze Layout (viel übersichtlicher) spricht mich irgendwie mehr an.

Aber das wichtigste sind ja die Tests... und die kann ich nunmal nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Subjektiver Eindruck: PCG prostituiert sich. Und das ist schlecht.


----------



## Nuclear (31. Dezember 2004)

Worüber sich bisher wenige Leute aufgeregt haben, weils wenige nur merken:

Die Werbung in der PCG.

Jetzt aber ehrlich: Die Hälfte jedes Heftes besteht nur aus Werbung, und dafür bezahlt man noch!

Ich mein, 4,99 Euro pro Ausgabe reicht total um das ganze (!) Magazin mit allem zu finanzieren, die Werbung ist doch eh nur um sich was in die Tasche zu stecken, aber wirklich.

Dafür sich mit einem Otto-Normal - Gehalt zufrieden geben und das eine oder andere Gewinnspiel (welches wiederum Werbung ist) weniger, und das klappt schon....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Dezember 2004)

Nuclear am 31.12.2004 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Worüber sich bisher wenige Leute aufgeregt haben, weils wenige nur merken:
> 
> Die Werbung in der PCG.
> 
> ...



In was für einer Welt lebst du bitte? Glaubst du wirklich mit 5€ könnte man so ein Heft finanzieren?
Es werden im Monat etwa zwischen 200.000 bis 240.000 Exemplare verkauft.
Rechnet man 240.000 x 5€ wären es knappe 1.200.000 €
Von dem Geld sollen dann Gehälter bezahlt werde, die Büroräume gemietet, Licht, Strom und Hardware finanziert werden, die Auslieferung des Heftes erfolgen um nur mal einige Sachen zu nennen. Und auch der Händler am Kiosk möchte ja noch etwas verdienen. Auch mal einen Blick ins Impressum geworfen, wer bzw. wie viele an so einem Heft mitarbeiten.
Sicherlich der Datenträger ist für Computec preiswerter als wenn man ihn selbst als Rohling im Laden kauft. Aber selbst wenn du dafür "nur" 10 Cent rechnest und statt der reinen verkauften Exemplaren von 240.000 werden ja mehr produziert kann man da vielleicht mit 300.000 bis 340.000 rechnen, wären es dennoch schon gleich 34.000€ nur für die Disk ohne Inhalt. Und am Ende möchte Computec vielleicht auch noch Gewinn machen.


----------



## Yon (1. Januar 2005)

ich hätte auch kein problem mit 3 oder 4 seiten merh werbeung wen das heft dan etwas biliger wird 



PS: was das haft besser machen würde weär wen ich mal was gewinnen würen  (am bessen  so nen rechner    )


----------



## silencer1 (1. Januar 2005)

Nuclear am 31.12.2004 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Worüber sich bisher wenige Leute aufgeregt haben, weils wenige nur merken:
> 
> Die Werbung in der PCG.
> 
> ...



Herr, laß Hirn regnen. Es ist erschreckend welch naive Leute es gibt.


----------



## Wildchild666 (1. Januar 2005)

am besten nen kurs in der abendschule für deutsche rechtschreibung


----------



## Nuclear (1. Januar 2005)

> am besten nen kurs in der abendschule für deutsche rechtschreibung





> Herr, laß Hirn regnen. Es ist erschreckend welch naive Leute es gibt.



Ja natürlich. Mit meinem Post habe ich eine super Vorlage für einen Angriff auf meine Person geliefert. Weil man keine Argumente hat geht man auf meine Rechtschreibung los. Toll, kannst stolz auf dich sein Kleiner.

Was für ein Niveau. Applaus Jungs    

Den einzigen relativ konstruktiven Beitrag konnte Nali liefern. Aber sonst nur Mist.

Mir kann's egal sein, viel Spass beim Werbung-Lesen


----------



## gfmWarrior (1. Januar 2005)

Bitte schafft PC Games Reporter ab. Die Leistung von (namen vergessen. Der kerl der immer dazwischen ist) ist naja, nicht so toll und ich find das ganze zu unübersichtlich. bitte macht wieder das normale DVD layout wie damals.

Außerdem nervt es mich tierisch das der inhalt der PCA und PCG DVD videotechnisch fast identisch sind. 

Naja ich hab mir GS aboniiert weil die das übersichtlichere Layout haben und auch so die besseren Reportagen bringen. is zwar kein RR aber wayne. 

Und eine letzte bitte hab ich noch. Macht ne normale DVD wo  draufsteht  was auf der DVD ist. So wies jetz is isses dumm weil ich immer die DVD einlegen muss um zu gucken was drauf ist. Oder macht wenigestens auf die Papp hülle ne beschreibung. Ich glaub so langsam hat auch der letzte geschnallt das man die DVD wenden muss


----------



## Santa89Maria (1. Januar 2005)

Einiges. Zum einen die Tipps und Tricks. Erstens solltet ihr diese abdrucken (auch wenn sie schonmal 2 Jahre davor abgedruckt waren), wenn ihr eine Vollversion mitliefert! Und außerdem sind das keine Tipps und Tricks. Ich kann mich kaum an eine Stelle erinnern in der Komplettlösung von "Diablo II", an der mir geholfen wurde. Meist steht dort einfach nur "Sie gehen durch mehrere Etagen des Gefängnisses und treffen dann auf die Gräfin. Passen Sie auf, dieser Gegner ist schwer zu knacken" oder son Zeugs. Und was haben wir gelernt? GARNICHTS! Mich interessiert es nicht, wo ich langlaufen muss, um zum Ziel zukommen. Das ist doch klar! Und dass der Endgegner schwer zu knacken ist kann ich mir auch denken, sonst wäre es kein Endgegner. Das hättet ihr euch sparen können.

Die Werbung ist eine andere Sache. Ich hab nicht wirklich etwas dagegen, solange es nicht auf Kosten der Inhalte geht. Ohne Werbung wäre das nämlich richtig teuer, da nehme ich lieber 2-3 Seiten mehr in Kauf.

Tests kann man eher "Zusammenstellung von Informationen, die im Internet überall zu finden sind" nennen. Neue Informationen findet man selten, richtige Tests auch nicht.....

Außerdem mehr Kritik!!! guckt euch heise (c't, iX, ...) an, die sind kritisch und testen vernünftig!!!


----------



## Dumbi (1. Januar 2005)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das neue und aufwendigere Layout des Heftes 
auf Kosten des Inhalts ging. So werden z.B. viel Neuerscheinungen nicht mehr wirklich getestet, sondern nur noch in der Testübersicht erwähnt. 
Ausserdem vermisse ich schmerzlich die alte Budget- /Compilation-Übersicht.


----------



## JamesCook (1. Januar 2005)

*Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Karren schon so weit im Dreck,
da hilft nichts mehr.


----------



## Solon25 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				JamesCook am 01.01.2005 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Karren schon so weit im Dreck,
> da hilft nichts mehr.



Es ist doch offensichtlich worauf die PCG Redaktion mit dieser Umfrage hinaus will oder? Bei anderen hat sowas auch geholfen, was ja auch schon mehrmals in einigen Threads erwähnt wurde. Sag was Dir nicht gefällt, statt einen Nichtsaussagenden Post zu schreiben.. Vielleicht ist ja sogar Dein Vorschlag schon im nächsten Heft verbessert


----------



## JamesCook (1. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 31.12.2004 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuclear am 31.12.2004 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung stimmt nicht, denn du hast die Werbe-Einnahmen nicht genannt, wenn du schon  auf die Tour kommst.

Wer sich so gross-spurig aufführt und einem Leser, der ein berechtigtes Anliegen hat so vollkotzt (tut mir leid, aber nichts anderes ist sowas), muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Auflage sinkt.

Würdest du mich in der Fußgängerzone nach der Meinung nach dem Produkt XY fragen, und mich dann so dumm anmachen, nachdem ich sie dir gesagt habe, würde ich dir sofort eine runterhauen.


----------



## JamesCook (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				Solon25 am 01.01.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> JamesCook am 01.01.2005 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Träum weiter.

Ich kauf das Ding schon lange nicht mehr, da das nur noch ein Reklameheftchen ist, bei dem keine Grenzen zwischen Werbung und redaktionellem Inhalt mehr da sind.

Da wird sich wohl nichts ändern, oder?

P.S, Am meisten stören mich Typen wie du, mit dummen Sprüchen. aber du wirst ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht gefeuert, oder?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Januar 2005)

JamesCook am 01.01.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Milch-Mädchen-Rechnung stimmt nicht, denn du hast die Werbe-Einnahmen nicht genannt, wenn du schon  auf die Tour kommst.


Aber du hast gelsen, daß er behauptet hat das Heft würde sich für 5 € auch ohne Werbung finanzieren? 
Da bringt es wenig, wenn du sagst die Werbeeinnahmen müßten beachtet werden.



> Wer sich so gross-spurig aufführt und einem Leser, der ein berechtigtes Anliegen hat so vollkotzt (tut mir leid, aber nichts anderes ist sowas), muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Auflage sinkt.


Wo war da ein berechtigtes Anliegen? Das war leider nix weiter als die Unterstellung, daß das Heft absichtlich nur mit Werbung vollgestopft wird um dicke Gewinne zu machen und ordentlich (in seinen Augen zu viel) zu verdienen. Von der Tatsache mal abgesehen, daß jedes(!) Unternehmen darauf aus ist Gewinne zu machen und sicherlich auch jeder Angestellter bei Computec gerne ein angemessenes Gehalt haben möchte ist es leider nicht mehr als Wünschdenken im Postings. Was jetzt an der Antwort so unhöflich sein soll entzieht sich nun auch meinem Verständnis.



> Würdest du mich in der Fußgängerzone nach der Meinung nach dem Produkt XY fragen, und mich dann so dumm anmachen, nachdem ich sie dir gesagt habe, würde ich dir sofort eine runterhauen.


Nette Idee, war nur leider keine Meinung, sondern eine Unterstellung. 
Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wieso ich Leute in der Fußgängerzone befragen sollte. Außerdem wurde hier nicht schwerpunktmäßig gefragt was man vom Heft hält, sondern nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen. Nur das scheint für manche ja zu schwer sein entsprechend zu formulieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				JamesCook am 01.01.2005 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Träum weiter.
> 
> Ich kauf das Ding schon lange nicht mehr, da das nur noch ein Reklameheftchen ist, bei dem keine Grenzen zwischen Werbung und redaktionellem Inhalt mehr da sind.
> 
> ...



Bevor du hier Beiträge schreibst, schau dir doch einfach mal an, worum es im jeweiligen Thread geht. Hier wird nach konstruktiven Vorschlägen gefragt und nicht nach Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen oder Rufschädigung.
Aber das ist auch etwas, was sich bei einigen wohl nie ändern wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Einigen Leuten kann man es wohl nie recht machen   
Da bietet die PC Games dem User hier und den Lesern die Möglichkeit Verbesserungsvorschläge zu bringen und anstatt konstruktiver Vorschläge, was man verändern oder verbessern kann, kommt von einigen nur spam, Verleumdungen und/oder Unterstellungen. Damit helft ihr weder der PC Games noch den Lesern   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## JamesCook (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

@shadowman und Nali:

Ja, ja, die Bösen sind immer die Kunden,
die ja eh nur Verleumdungen und Spam bringen.

Was kann man von einer PC-Games Leserbefragung auch anderes
erwarten, als Beleidigungen der Leser durch die Mitarbeiter?

Ihr seid wirklich unverschämt!!

IHR nervt uns alle mit eurem infantilen Internet-Chat-Gewäsch und Gelabere, das eh keiner ernst nimmt.

Konstruktiver Beitrag meineseits: EUCH FEUERN !

P.S. War das nicht als LESER-BEFRAGUNG gedacht?
Was habt dann ihr dauernd hier verloren?

Ist das ein Forum zum Austausch für die Leser, oder nur um den Lesern eure Meinung aufzudrücken?

Ihr seid wriklich bedauernswert!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				JamesCook am 01.01.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> @shadowman und Nali:
> 
> Ja, ja, die Bösen sind immer die Kunden,
> die ja eh nur Verleumdungen und Spam bringen.


Hat keiner gesagt. Aber du scheinst dir die Beiträge sowieso nicht durchzulesen.



> Was kann man von einer PC-Games Leserbefragung auch anderes
> erwarten, als Beleidigungen der Leser durch die Mitarbeiter?


Das ist keine Leserbefragung, sondern Frage nach *Verbesserungsvorschlägen*. Ach und es ist so ungewöhnlich, daß man konstruktive Kritik haben möchte?



> Ihr seid wirklich unverschämt!!


Ach ja. 



> IHR nervt uns alle mit eurem infantilen Internet-Chat-Gewäsch und Gelabere, das eh keiner ernst nimmt.


:hae:



> Konstruktiver Beitrag meineseits: EUCH FEUERN !


Man merkt, wie wenig Ahnung du hast. Man könnte sagen, ich habe ich einen kündigungssicheren Posten. ^^



> P.S. War das nicht als LESER-BEFRAGUNG gedacht?
> Was habt dann ihr dauernd hier verloren?


Das ist, wie schon geschrieben, keine Befragung, sondern die Aufforderung um konstruktive Kritik. Und die kann ich genauso äußern, wie jeder andere auch. Nur wer das nicht schafft, der sollte sich etwas am Riemen reißen.



> Ist das ein Forum zum Austausch für die Leser, oder nur um den Lesern eure Meinung aufzudrücken?


Wo wird hier jemanden eine Meinung aufgedrückt?



> Ihr seid wriklich bedauernswert!


Gut, daß du das sagst.


----------



## JamesCook (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

@Nali:

Bla,bla,bla

Die Foren verkommen nur noch zu deiner Spielwiese und sind voll von deinem Gelaber, das uns allen auf den Keks geht.

Ein Austausch zwischen den Lesern findet so nicht mehr statt!

Ob, dein Posten kündigungssicher ist, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln.

DU STÖRST und gehörst GEFEUERT !

Das ist etwas, das die PC Games besser machen kann!

Vielleicht über eine Abstimmung, was hältst du davon?


----------



## Nuclear (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Obwohl er es ein bißchen agressiv ausdrückt finde ich dass James Recht hat.

Ihr beide, Nali und Shadow, seid Vertraute der Admins (besonders du Nali), ihr seid zwar meines Kenntnisstandes nach nicht bei Computec angestellt, vertretet allerdings deren Interessen, sonst wärt ihr nicht Co-Admins und Officers und was weiss ich ....

Und ihr beide nehmt die PCG überall, sogar dort wo Kritik die PCG genau ins Mark trifft weil die Kritik stimmt, weil es der Wahrheit entspricht und immer wieder durch andere Fakten beschönigt wird, in Schutz. Immer weicht ihr irgendwie aus und findet Mittel um andere Mitglieder zu diskreditieren, damit es am Ende in diesem Thread ausschaut als würde PCG alles richtig machen und nur ein paar User Mist gepostet haben.

Dieser Thread bringt nichts, weil

1. Wird niemand von der PCG unsere Vorschläge, unsere Tipps, und insbesondere unsere Kritik interessieren

2. Wird von Computec sowieso niemand hier reinschauen

3. Dieser Thread nur dafür gedacht ist, den Usern vorzugaukeln, die PCG wäre für Kritik offen, das beruhigt die Leute und wiegt sie in Sicherheit, alles würde besser werden.


Besonders die Fanboys der PCG bringen mich echt zum     (Manche in der Hoffnung eines Tages auch Admins zu werden....)


----------



## JamesCook (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Ich möchte mich in einen Forum mit anderen Lesern unterhalten und nicht mit diesen Co-Admins und sonstigen Vertretern der Firma Computec, die alles schön reden müssen und dabei alle anderen User vertreiben.

Nali, Shadow und wie sie sich auch sonst noch nennen, diese arroganten Herrschaften, sind aber nur die Spitze des Eisberges, was bei PC-Games schief läuft.

Foren Admins und ihre Helfershelfer sollten Stil, gute Umgangsformen und Fachwissen haben - also all das, was Nali & Co. fehlt.

Bei anderen Firmen wird die Kundenbetreuung höflichen Profis in die Hand gegeben und nicht ein paar Hanseln überlassen, nur weil sie biillig sind - oder gar nichts kosten.

Nochmal mein Verbesserungsvorschlag: Nali, Shadow & Co. :

Ihr seid zum Kotzen      und GEHÖRT ABGESCHAFFT !!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				Nuclear am 02.01.2005 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl er es ein bißchen agressiv ausdrückt finde ich dass James Recht hat.


Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass James die Beiträge sich erst überhaupt nicht durchliest, sondern gleich einfach draufhaut.



> Ihr beide, Nali und Shadow, seid Vertraute der Admins (besonders du Nali), ihr seid zwar meines Kenntnisstandes nach nicht bei Computec angestellt, vertretet allerdings deren Interessen, sonst wärt ihr nicht Co-Admins und Officers und was weiss ich ....


Das ist richtig, wir sind beide nicht bei Computec angestellt, sondern machen das sozusagen ehrenamtlich. 



> Und ihr beide nehmt die PCG überall, sogar dort wo Kritik die PCG genau ins Mark trifft weil die Kritik stimmt, weil es der Wahrheit entspricht und immer wieder durch andere Fakten beschönigt wird, in Schutz. Immer weicht ihr irgendwie aus und findet Mittel um andere Mitglieder zu diskreditieren, damit es am Ende in diesem Thread ausschaut als würde PCG alles richtig machen und nur ein paar User Mist gepostet haben.


Wir beschönigen weder etwas noch diskreditieren wir andere Mitglieder. Wir bitten lediglich, dass die User ihre Beiträge und Vorbesserungsvorschläge sachlich darbieten! Oder findest du es etwa okay, wenn User hier schreiben "Ihr lasst Euch kaufen etc." oder irgendwelche Verleumdungen in den Raum stellen??? Wir haben nie behauptet, dass die PC Games alles richtig macht, niemand ist perfekt, nur sowas hat hier nichts zu suchen. Man sollte doch schon in einem vernünftigen Ton miteinander kommunizieren. Gegen Kritik hat hier im ganzen Forum niemand etwas, solange sie in sachlicher und vernünftiger Art und Weise dargeboten wird.



> Dieser Thread bringt nichts, weil
> 
> 1. Wird niemand von der PCG unsere Vorschläge, unsere Tipps, und insbesondere unsere Kritik interessieren
> 
> ...


Eines verstehe ich nicht. Auf der einen Seite wird gemeckert und behauptet, dass die Redakteure sich (angeblich) zu wenig um die Leser kümmern und wenn auf der anderen Seite wie hier Verbesserungsvorschläge gesammelt werden, um die PCGames zu verbessern, wird von einigen Leuten trotzdem noch gemeckert. Wer soll das bitteschön noch verstehen?!?!? 



> Besonders die Fanboys der PCG bringen mich echt zum     (Manche in der Hoffnung eines Tages auch Admins zu werden....)


Aha...wenn jemand etwas positives über die PCG schreibt, ist er also gleich ein Fanboy...........und was das mit Admin-sein zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Killtech (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				JamesCook am 02.01.2005 02:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich in einen Forum mit anderen Lesern unterhalten und nicht mit diesen Co-Admins und sonstigen Vertretern der Firma Computec, die alles schön reden müssen und dabei alle anderen User vertreiben.


Vertreiben? Wer vertreibt denn hier bitteschön irgendjemanden? Wenn, dann trifft das höchstens auf deine wenigkeit zu. Mit deinen laienhaften und völlig mischuggenen Vorwürfen vermiest du allen die Stimmung. Hätte ja nichts dagegen, eine Diskussion auf anständigem Niveau zu führen aber wenn nur sinnloses Bla Bla kommt, dann ist so etwas leider nicht möglich. Wer hält dich denn außerdem davon ab mit "normalen" Usern zu sprechen?



> Nali, Shadow und wie sie sich auch sonst noch nennen, diese arroganten Herrschaften, sind aber nur die Spitze des Eisberges, was bei PC-Games schief läuft.


Ach wirklich? Dann erzähl uns mal aus deinem reichhaltigen Wissensfundus was du so über die Sternenträger, Admins und allgemein über die Community weisst. Und wie viele Sternchen kennst du denn? 1, 2 oder 3? Ohh, moment.... ich verlier langsam den Faden.... wir sind ja nicht bei der Kindersendung. 



> Foren Admins und ihre Helfershelfer sollten Stil, gute Umgangsformen und Fachwissen haben - also all das, was Nali & Co. fehlt.


Aha... kennst du den Spruch: "Bevor man an anderen rummeckert, sollte man erst bei sich anfangen!"? Wie definierst du eigentlich "Fachwissen". Und nocht interessanter ist, wie bereicherst du denn die Community?



> Bei anderen Firmen wird die Kundenbetreuung höflichen Profis in die Hand gegeben und nicht ein paar Hanseln überlassen, nur weil sie biillig sind - oder gar nichts kosten.


Hast du schon einmal erlebt, dass der Kunde so ein schwerer Fall ist, dass ihm am Telefon aufgelegt wird? Das wird wohl bald passieren.....



> Nochmal mein Verbesserungsvorschlag: Nali, Shadow & Co. :
> 
> Ihr seid zum Kotzen      und GEHÖRT ABGESCHAFFT !!!


Wie sachlich und bildhaft noch zugleich. Bin wirklich überrascht....

MfG, der arrogante, inkompetente, unhöfliche Killtech


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				Trollmaster am 02.01.2005 04:15 schrieb:
			
		

> @Die Leser
> 
> Schaut euch mal Killtech´s Posting an.
> 
> ...




Sorry Kollege, aber jetzt muss ich die Herren auch in Schutz nehmen, wenn mir jemand in einem derart persönlichen und unter der Gürtellinie angesiedelten Ton kommt, würde ich mich auch angegriffen fühlen und versuchen mich zu verteidigen. Bisher machen sie das ganz gut, im Gegensatz zu euch. An deren Stelle wär mir der Geduldsfaden mit Leuten, die ein derartiges Halbwissen an den Taglegen, und das noch als Fachwissen anpreisen, längst gerissen. Aber was solls, das Niveau in diesem Forum, und speziell in diesem Thread, hat meiner Meinung nach schon lange nachgelassen. Aber bei solchen "fachkompeteneten" Aussagen wie deiner, platzt auch mir der Kragen. Dein Argument wird jetzt wahrscheinlich sein, dass ich gekauft bin oder so ähnlich... tja muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich mag nur keine anmaßenden Menschen!!!   

@topic: kann den meisten Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Diese Verschlimmbesserungsorgie muss wieder rückgängig gemacht werden. Sonst verliert die PC Games noch einen Abonnenten.


----------



## Rosini (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

@ Trollmaster: Irgendwie gibt es doch immer wieder ein paar unwissende Leute. Andere Kritisieren, aber selbst sind sie perfekt. Lass es doch einfach sein. Deine andauernden persönlichen und provokanten Aussagen gehen sicherlich nicht nur mir unter die Haut? Wie wäre es mit ein bisschen vernunft :o

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen: Der Hardwareteil sollte wieder so sein, wie er vorher war. Denn jetzt ist er sehr unübersichtlich gestaltet und nicht jedermanns Geschmack! Aber ansonsten gibt es nichts zu meckern 

MfG, Rosini


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Ich fühle mich geehrt, bei dir brech ich in Lachen aus du WITZFIGUR...

Was is los kein Bock auf Streß mehr, oder gehen dir die Argumente aus, ohhhh ich vergaß du hattest ja keine.... ahh ich weiß er du bist,du bist Killtech, du bist der mit dem Doppelaccount, jajajaja.... (AkteX-Melodie Pfeif *g*) Ich mag Verschwörungstheorien, mach weiter du bist echt süß...   


@topic: da fällt mir noch ein, die Werbung für diese xxx-Logos muss echt nicht sein, wenn ich heute den Fernseher einschalte, dann seh ich davon genug, echt ey...  Und ne richtig gescheite Hülle für die DVDs... Achja ich weiß wurde oft gesagt, aber Leutz Selbstlob is nicht das wahre.... Ich nehm euch dieses, wir sind die Besten, "Exklusivsten" etc nimmer ab...


----------



## blutrichter (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Gibt es hier denn keine Moderatoren?
Ich dachte das Thema wäre die PC Games und kontruktive Kritik und nicht irgendein Privatkrieg ohne Themenbezug...


@ Topic
Zu meinen schon genannten Kritikpunkten möchte ich noch lobenswertes anführen.
Das Layout finde ich sehr gelungen und die Update-Sektion ist eine nette Idee. Auch die Lesercharts kann man beibehalten, denn daran sieht man zumindest ein bißchen, wie Spiele, die vll keine hohen Wertungen bekommen haben bei den Spielern ankommen. Dagegen finde ich sowas wie "Most Wanted" ziemlich überflüssig.
Aber eines noch: die ganze Handywerbung nervt ohne Ende.


----------



## JamesCook (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Die ganze lächerliche Auseinandersetzung mit einem Troll, der sich von Anfang als solcher zu erkennen gegeben hat (Trollmaster - Hallooo, ring a bell?) beweist für mich lediglich, dass diese Co-Admins (Nali, Shadow, Killtech mit ihren ganzen 10fach-Proxy-Accounts) dem Job nicht gewachsen sind.

Woanders beendet man so etwas souverän und stilvoll mit ein, zwei Sätzen.

@Topic

Nochmal mein Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Ich möchte mich in diesem Forum gerne mit anderen Lesern austauschen und nicht mit diesen ganzen Co-Admins, die alles schön reden müssen und die Leser attackieren, wo es nur geht.

Ausserdem gibt es als zusätzliches Ärgernis hier viel zu viele echte Firmen-Trolle, die nerven, die aber von den oben genannten Admins freudig unterstützt werden.

Für die Printausgabe wünsche ich mir eine kritikfreudigere Berichterstattung gegenüber der Industrie und der Leser sollte wieder der Mittelpunkt sein, so wie es früher war, und nicht die Leute, die Anzeigen schalten.

Im Großen und Ganzen: Die Fähigkeit mit Kritik umzugehen, mehr Stil im Ungang mit den Lesern und die Fähigkeit, durch bessere und klügere Leute, Auswüchse wie hier souverän zu meistern.


----------



## colinx (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Aber echt, könnten wir bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkommen, als 3 (!) Seiten über irgendwas zu diskutieren, das hier eh nichts verloren hat. Wenn das hier so weitergeht, dann liest das die Redi wohl sicher nicht, oder wer hat Bock sich einen Thread mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen durchzulesen wo dann die Hälfte davon voll ist mit hirnrissigen Diskussionen, die eh keinen Sinn haben und zu keinem Ende kommen kann...

Ich habe noch 2 Kritikpunkte/Verbesserungen anzuhängen:

1.) Bitte wieder bedruckte DVD-Hüllen und wenn möglich andere DVD (nicht diese Doppelseitige). Aus einer gerade laufenden Umfrage ist ja herauszusehen, wieviele Leute sich die DVDs echt aufheben. Ich glaube ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie schwer es da noch ist die Übersicht zu bewahren - man verliert sie schlichtweg. Bitte kehrt wieder zu dem System wie vor 1-2 Jahren zurück, wo die Hüllen und DVDs schön bedruckt waren.

2.) Das Cover: Für mich (und sicherlich nicht nur für mich) einfach zu bunt und zuviel Text. Auch da möchte ich auf vor 1-2 Jahren hinweisen, wo die Cover mit einer schönen, großen Computerfigur waren und ein wenig Text oben war. Aber heute: In großen schwarzen Buchstaben Stalker, dann noch Wow, rot blinkend die Vollversionen, das alles mit silbernen Hintergrund. Es schaut echt nicht schön aus. Dabei ist doch das Cover eines der wichtigsten Sachen für die nicht-abbonnenten. Denn viele entscheiden einfach nach dem Cover. Doch wäre ich kein Abbonnent, ich weiß nicht ob ich bei so einem Cover "zubeißen" würde. Also bitte hört auf °zig° Dinge auf das Cover zu pressen. Lieber etwas weniger, dafür eine schöne Computerspielfigur oder ähnliches und nicht so dicke Schrift stattdessen...

MfG,
colinx


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				colinx am 02.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Das Cover: Für mich (und sicherlich nicht nur für mich) einfach zu bunt und zuviel Text. Auch da möchte ich auf vor 1-2 Jahren hinweisen, wo die Cover mit einer schönen, großen Computerfigur waren und ein wenig Text oben war. Aber heute: In großen schwarzen Buchstaben Stalker, dann noch Wow, rot blinkend die Vollversionen, das alles mit silbernen Hintergrund. Es schaut echt nicht schön aus. Dabei ist doch das Cover eines der wichtigsten Sachen für die nicht-abbonnenten. Denn viele entscheiden einfach nach dem Cover. Doch wäre ich kein Abbonnent, ich weiß nicht ob ich bei so einem Cover "zubeißen" würde. Also bitte hört auf °zig° Dinge auf das Cover zu pressen. Lieber etwas weniger, dafür eine schöne Computerspielfigur oder ähnliches und nicht so dicke Schrift stattdessen...


Am Besten dazu mal beispielsweise 02/2005 und 12/2001 vergleichen. Das ist ein beachtlicher Unterschied.


----------



## aph (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				Killtech am 02.01.2005 05:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele..... die Kinderlein hatten jetzt ihren Spass. Wieso laufen all die Postings nur auf persönliche Angriffe hinaus?
> 
> Das Topic des Threads heisst immernoch "Was kann die PC Games besser machen?".



Genau. Wie wär's mit einfach-ignorieren? Diese Auseinandersetzung macht nun wirklich keinen guten Eindruck. Da hätte es genügt, einmal was zu erwidern, statt ihm immer mehr Raum zu geben.

Naja, ich bin jedenfalls froh, niemals so einen Job gemacht zu haben. Sonst müsste ich jetzt wohl auch solch ein Trauma in bedeutungslosen Flamewars verarbeiten.


----------



## colinx (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.01.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> colinx am 02.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*träum* Genau das meinte ich. Danke für den link. Das waren noch Zeiten..Ich geh gleich wieder mal in alten Heften schmökern  und hoffe echt sie kommen wieder zu den alten Covers zurück....


----------



## Dark-Star (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*

Also ich muss sagen das für mich die PC Games auch nur noch ein Werbeheftchen ist, aber ich muss hier doch auch mal feststellen das Nali für meinen Geschmack ein guter Mod ist, der sich nicht scheut und selbst oft genug Kritik an PC Games anbringt.

Und zu Trollmaster kann ich nur sagen das es furchtbar nervt Posts auf derartig niedrigem und beleidigenden Niveau zu lesen.
Wer so schreibt wie du kann nicht erwarten sachliche Antworten zu kriegen
und selbst im Media Markt wird man dich vor die Tür setzen wenn du die Leute dermassen anpöbelst.
Werd mal erwachsen.

Grüße: Dark-Star


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Januar 2005)

ich fand den hardware teil in der ljetzigen ausgabe etwas sehr leer! ich brauchte kaufempfehlungen zu weihnachten, weil ich nen pc zusammengestellt hab, ich göaub sehr viele haben sich vor und nach weihnachten hardware teile gekafut..., und dann kommt nur so ein mikriger hardware teil...... hätte grösser sein können zb ein geforce 6600T vs radeon 9800 pro test! das fände ich sehr geil. 
*ausserdem sollte der einkaufsführer mti den referenzen viiiel grösser sein, mehr details zu den ganzen teilen die da getestet wurden.*
ansonsten weiter so!!!


----------



## colinx (2. Januar 2005)

MICHI123 am 02.01.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fand den hardware teil in der ljetzigen ausgabe etwas sehr leer! ich brauchte kaufempfehlungen zu weihnachten, weil ich nen pc zusammengestellt hab, ich göaub sehr viele haben sich vor und nach weihnachten hardware teile gekafut..., und dann kommt nur so ein mikriger hardware teil...... hätte grösser sein können zb ein geforce 6600T vs radeon 9800 pro test! das fände ich sehr geil.
> *ausserdem sollte der einkaufsführer mti den referenzen viiiel grösser sein, mehr details zu den ganzen teilen die da getestet wurden.*
> ansonsten weiter so!!!



Allerdings gibt es doch eh die PCGH, wo auch sicherlich mehr Empfehlungen und Tests gerade vor Weihnachten drinnen waren. Ich finde nicht dass man den Hardware Teil noch mehr erweitern sollte, ganz im Gegenteil. So wie er jetzt ist ist es schon an der Grenze, imo. Trotzdem, ein ganz klein wenig Hardware stört mich auch nicht, muss ich sagen. Und den Hardware Teil finde auch ich sehr schön und gut. Nur dass man aufhören sollte MP3 Zeugs und so zu testen, hier geht es immernoch um PC.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Januar 2005)

Greif dir an die Nase Trollmaster

@topic: ja genau solche Cover vermiss ich auch, die letzten 2 Ausgaben erinnern echt an ne leuchtende Großstadtrklametafel, da blickt doch kein Mensch mehr durch. Diese alten klar strukturierten waren besser.

Achja Testmäßig (hab gerade nochmal den Test von SUM gelesen und war erschrocken....) einfach mehr die Schwachpunkte aufzeigen... Entschuldigt, aber manche SChwachpunkte fallen jedem auf! Das war in nächster Zeit das letzte mal, dass ich mich von PCG dazu verleiten ließ was zu kaufen...


----------



## blutrichter (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was kann PC Games besser machen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.01.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten dazu mal beispielsweise 02/2005 und 12/2001 vergleichen. Das ist ein beachtlicher Unterschied.



Also, mir gefallen die derzeitigen Cover sehr gut. Sowas is immer Geschmackssache. Mich ärgert nur (neben den anderen Kritikpunkten, die ich schon gegannt habe), daß die PCG ein Werbeheftchen geworden ist und die Tests nicht mehr objektiv sind. Dazu fällt mir Half Life 2 ein (es gilt aber auch viele andere Spiele), denn es kann nicht sein, daß ein Spiel völlig buggy ist (siehe Sacred), eine Online-Aktivierung besitzt und auch sonst viele Fehler enthält und dann ne Spitzenwertung bekommt, obwohl es unvollständig ist (Bugs, kein MP usw). Spielspaß kommt auf, wenn man ein Spiel ohne Zwischenfälle spielen kann. Es sollten also die fertigen Produkte bewertet werden und wenn ein Spiel zig Bugs und anderes enthält, ist es eben nicht fertig, auch wenn es vom Hersteller so deklariert wird. Und dann sollte dann eben auch einen deftigen Punkteabzug geben; oder man fürht die Rubrik "Tests fast fertiger Spiele" ein und schreibt dazu: "Diese Wertung wird das Spiel evtl. haben, wenn Patch XY das Spiel fertiggestellt hat."


----------



## Nima1 (2. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Super fände ich, wenn auf der DVD/CD-Hülle wieder der Inhalt der DVD/CD abgebildet würde, oder wenigstens der Name der Vollversion erscheinen würde. 

Güsse
Nima


----------



## Schlumpf111 (2. Januar 2005)

Keinen heißen Stuhl mehr. Und statt PC Games Reporter wieder normale einzelne Videotests. Aber ansonsten  .


----------



## Maikiboy2004 (2. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 22.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



  Also ich finde PCG macht alles gut. Vor allem der Hardwarebereich ist immer sehr gut erklärt und übersichtlich. Außerdem sind auf der DVD immer gute  Tools drauf.


  Der PCG Reporter ist nicht schlecht gemacht  aber mich stört immer das ein oder andere Interview! Die labern 10 Std. Meistens interessiere ich mich für die Antworten der ,,Spielehersteller''!

Aber ich kaufe PCG weiterhin!


----------



## theprimal68 (2. Januar 2005)

Am Heft selbst habe ich nichts auszusetzen oder zu verbessern. Das gefällt mir super. Woran ich allerdings was zu meckern habe ist die DVD.
Wie viele andere finde ich den PC Games Reporter vollkommen überflüssig und nicht zum Aushalten (tut mir ja Leid für den Kollegen, ist aber so).
Die Beiträge selbst sind irgendwie auch "dünner" geworden im Vergleich zur "alten DVD". Fast kein Informationsgehalt und total uninteressante Spiele, obwohl im Heft von vielen hochklassigen Spielen die Rede ist.
Und: Bitte bitte bitte mit Sahne obendrauf - endlich eine vernünftige DVD-Hülle auf der steht was auf der DVD drauf ist. Und dann bitte eine Hülle die sich nicht in 2 Teile spaltet wenn man die DVD wieder hineinsteckt. Da würde es ja schon reichen, wenn auf den beiden Rändern die Pappe umgeschlagen wird. Danke


----------



## TranceMellow (3. Januar 2005)

Ich hab die PCG schon lange nicht mehr, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat sich beschwert, das eure DVD's irgendwie unrund sind.
Sobald er sie in seinen Laptop liegt, vibriert das ganze Gerät wie verrückt und hört sich komisch an.
Das passiert bei keinem anderen Datenträger, nur manchem PCG DVDs


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Januar 2005)

So, neues Jahr, neuer Versuch:

Hatte so auf Seite 12 schon mal kurz nen Beitrag geschrieben und gehofft, daß sich inzwischen auch mal jemand von der Redaktion zu den ganzen Vorschlägen äußert, daher las ich mir nun auch die restlichen Seiten noch durch. Mein Gefühl sagt mir nun:

  Och nööö, was interessiert uns denn die Meinung der Leser, sind ja sooo viele Beiträge, schwitz... 

Stattdessen muß ich mir hier seitenlang sinnloses Gebrabbel von geistig verwirrten oder bekifften Stänkerern und Gegenschläge gekränkter Admins zu Gemüte führen. Solche Sachen führen zu nix und spätestens nach dem 3. unqualifizierten Beitrag sind solche Posts zu löschen bzw. der Störer zu bannen. Als Admins seid ihr auch dazu da, solche Sachen nicht eskalieren zu lassen und die Foren von derartigem Spam freizuhalten! Da solltet ihr euch mal in anderen Foren umsehen, wie es ordentlich gehandhabt wird.

Sonst bleibt mir nur, mich einigen Vorrednern anzuschließen und die Beschriftung der DVD´s bzw. der DVD-Cover wieder zu empfehlen.


----------



## js (3. Januar 2005)

Fanator-II-701 am 03.01.2005 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So, neues Jahr, neuer Versuch:
> 
> Hatte so auf Seite 12 schon mal kurz nen Beitrag geschrieben und gehofft, daß sich inzwischen auch mal jemand von der Redaktion zu den ganzen Vorschlägen äußert, daher las ich mir nun auch die restlichen Seiten noch durch. Mein Gefühl sagt mir nun:
> 
> ...



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich drei Euro ins Phrasenschwein zahlen muss: Wir lesen die meisten Threads sehr genau - gerade ein Thread mit Beiträgen zu einer Umfrage, die wir gestartet haben, um Lesermeinungen zu erhalten, ist sehr interessant und hilfreich. Es ist aber zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt unmöglich, im Forum Stellung zu beziehen. Alle Vorschläge müssen mit der Chefredaktion und Verlagsleitung bewertet und die daraus resultierenden Schritte abgestimmt werden - und das braucht eine gewisse Zeit. Ich kann euch nur versichern, dass eure Kritik, Anregungen und Wünsche nicht sinnlos vorgebracht sind, sondern uns sehr weiterhelfen. 

Grüße,
Justin


----------



## Wildchild666 (3. Januar 2005)

Nundenn, da ihr das ja doch lest, dann appeliere ich jetzt nochmal an euch :
BITTEBITTE macht doch wieder ne Spielezeitschrift für Gamer und nicht als kommerzieller Werbeträger  Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern wo ihr hemmunglos alles zerissen habt was den Status unreif bekommen hat, und nur weil heute der Unreifestatus zu einer merklichen Norm verkommen ist muss man ihn doch nicht als solche hinnehmen...  Wenn ihr wieder tests bringt auf die man sich endlich auch mal wieder verlassen kann (war das komplette letzte jahr  zu 80% leider nicht der Fall, sorry) dann wärt ihr auf jeden Fall wieder die unbestrittene Nummer 1, und dann verschmerze ich auch die schlechten und mininalistischen sowie uninteressanten Videos zu spielen auf eurer DVD (die ich eh schon fast nichmehr anschaue, früher wars ein stundenlanges erlebnis, heute is die dvd in 10 minuten abgehakt)...
Naja, ich hoffe echt diese Befragung bringt was, würde ungern mein Gamesmag wechseln, auch wenn ich in den letzten Monaten ab und zu fremdgegangen bin, wegen eben obiger anführung 
Wildy


----------



## colinx (3. Januar 2005)

js am 03.01.2005 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 03.01.2005 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Stellungnahme.   
Hoffen wir alle das beim auswerten der Umfrage was gutes dabei herausschaut...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Januar 2005)

js am 03.01.2005 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 03.01.2005 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und sie bewegt sich also doch...!
 
Hat absolut nix mit Phrasen zu tun sondern ist psychologisch super wichtig! Sagen wir mal es ist wie in der Politik, wenn die Basis immer nur mit sich selbst diskutiert und die Regierung sich nicht äußert (gerade in Krisenzeiten), wächst die Unzufriedenheit...


----------



## colinx (3. Januar 2005)

Eum, mal so ne kleine Frage am Rande: Warum ist der Thread gekürzt worden? Wurde die dämliche Diskussion gelöscht oder warum hat der Thread jetzt nurnoch 160 statt 220 antworten?


----------



## baktakor (3. Januar 2005)

Nachdem ich eine rege konstruktive Teilnahme an so einem Thread für wichtig halte, will ich mich auch mal beteiligen.

Die Beschriftung der DVD-Booklets sollte wieder eingeführt werden.
Die Daumennageltests vorne sind eine bessere Idee als viele glauben, jedoch sollten alle Spiele die zumindest die 50 % überschreiten hinten einen Zusatztest spendiert bekommen.
Die Wertungen sind teilweise zu hoch - ich meine jetzt nicht die mehr als 90 % für absolute Toptitel, das geht schon okay, sondern es gibt verdächtig viele 80er und verdammt wenige 70er. Ihr solltet das Spektrum für gute Spiele von 80-85 wieder auf 70-85 erweitern, denn ich habe einige Spiele von früher die um die 75 % gebracht haben echt genossen.
Die Videos auf DVD sind schlecht - das war früher besser.
Die Budgettitel sollten zumindest eine ganze Seite bekommen, besser wäre eine Doppelseite.
Eine esports-Rubrik interessiert mich nicht, hat aber durchaus ihre Berechtigung im Magazin.


----------



## Obolus (3. Januar 2005)

Ich finde, ihr macht eigentlich alles richtig, aber ihr könntet noch ein gescheiten DVD Inhalt im Heft drucken den wo ihr jetzt habt, ist viel zu klein.


----------



## saschb (3. Januar 2005)

colinx am 03.01.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Eum, mal so ne kleine Frage am Rande: Warum ist der Thread gekürzt worden? Wurde die dämliche Diskussion gelöscht oder warum hat der Thread jetzt nurnoch 160 statt 220 antworten?


Ich würd sagen, die Trollerei wurde entfernt.

@Topic: Ich kann dem meisten schon Gesagten nur zustimmen. Besonders die Forderungen nach kritischeren und ausführlicheren Tests mit genauer Angabe von Bugs halte ich für angemessen. Hype hat in einem beratenden Magazin imo nichts zu suchen. Das trifft eben auch auf Previews zu, bei denen ich schon oft gedacht hab: "Habe ich das alles nicht schon mal gehört?".
Black&White und Dungeon Siege trage ich Euch immer noch nach.
Zu den DVD-Filmchen kann ich nix sagen, weil die mich nie interessiert haben. 
Auch meiner Meinung nach ist die Hardwarerubrik zu groß geworden. Zumal sich Computec damit ins eigene Fleisch schneidet.  Jedenfalls kaufe ich seit einiger Zeit kein PCG Hardware mehr, da das was mich interessiert nächsten Monat sowieso in der PCGames steht, (Hmm..., eigentlich positiv für mich - Geld gespart) aber eben meist für ein Spielemagazin zu ausführlich und zu technisch.
Dagegen finde ich die "Kaufen oder nicht kaufen"-Rubrik ganz gut.
Zu der Selbstbeweihräucherung im Editorial und den kindischen Hieben gegen die Konkurrenz (die eben auch mal nach hinten los gehen können) muss man ja nichts mehr sagen. Einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Nuclear (3. Januar 2005)

saschb am 03.01.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen finde ich die "Kaufen oder nicht kaufen"-Rubrik ganz gut.Zu der Selbstbeweihräucherung im Editorial und den kindischen Hieben gegen die Konkurrenz (die eben auch mal nach hinten los gehen können) muss man ja nichts mehr sagen. Einfach nur peinlich.



Jop, stimmt genau, solche Sachen sind unangebracht und völlig unprofessionell.

Zuerst über die amerikanische Zeitschrift meckern die den Doom3 Exklusiv - Test gekriegt hat und dann selber in Deutschland erster Tester von HL2 werden und sich wie wild freuen und damit angeben..... Nein, sowas geht nicht


----------



## saschb (3. Januar 2005)

Wie wäre es denn mal anstatt 100 Vorab-Berichten zu High-Budget-Spielen, die sowieso Jeder kauft, mal was zu kostenlosen Onlinespielen oder Browsergames oder Ähnlichem? Die bringen zwar vielleicht keine Werbekunden und halten meist einem direkten Vergleich mit den kommerzielleren Produkten nicht stand, bieten aber auch manchmal ansehnliche Spielspaß-Alternativen.

Nur so eine Idee...


----------



## colinx (3. Januar 2005)

saschb am 03.01.2005 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn mal anstatt 100 Vorab-Berichten zu High-Budget-Spielen, die sowieso Jeder kauft, mal was zu kostenlosen Onlinespielen oder Browsergames oder Ähnlichem? Die bringen zwar vielleicht keine Werbekunden und halten meist einem direkten Vergleich mit den kommerzielleren Produkten nicht stand, bieten aber auch manchmal ansehnliche Spielspaß-Alternativen.
> 
> Nur so eine Idee...


Allgemein würd ich ganz einfach sagen mehr Reportagen. Es gibt eh soviele interessante Themen jedes Monat, über die man Berichte schreiben kann. Und diese interessieren mich nunmal mehr als die 100. Previev über XY mit keinen neuen Infos drinnen....


----------



## reyn (3. Januar 2005)

Die Previes bzw Reviews sollten so aussehen wie auf www.yiya.de (@Nali_warcow : bist du das im Impressum?)
Die Tests auf der Seite sind absolut klasse und man kann viele Sachen nachvollziehen die dort kritisiert bzw. bewertet wurden. Und nicht so ein  Abgedrucke von Texten die ich im  Media Markt auf der Packungsrückseite der Spiele lesen kann.  

Ansonsten wurde schon alles genannt. Schlechte DVD / Hüllen (wobei die Hüllen zu verschmerzen sind -> steht im Heft was drauf und drin ist)
Aber so ein Schrott wie PC Games Reporter kann man sich stecken. Nix gegen den Redakteur aber mich interessiert es herzlich wenig in einer Pc Zeitschrift was man auf einem Truppenübungsplatz machen kann und wie toll man auf Pferden in irgendeiner Farm oder wasweiss ic reiten kann. LANGWEILIG. Übrigens sind die Interviews so stinklangweilig, in der Art : "Redakteur fragt bei Half Life 2 : Habt ihr die Grafik gegenüber den Vorgänger verbessert? Ja haben wir........der Rest ist nur dolle Werbung seitens des Spieleentwicklers.

Ich will Spielevideos _und_ vernünftige Kommentare dazu. Die Bilder sond komplett zusammenhangslos und der Bericht dazu einfach nurn Gelaber das keine Sau interessiert. Die Redakteure solln zoggn und die Sachen die sie da gerade machen erklärn und dazu berichten. Das wäre interessant .
Auch ständige Berichte über Spiele wie zb Brothers in Arms: Ich kanns nemmer sehen immer das Gleiche. Meine Meinung: Grafik is lau, Story recyclet wie alles bei WW2-Spielen und der Rest nen Call of Duty-Verschnitt.
Gute Atmosphäre das ist alles.

Mal ne Frage zu den Videos von BiA : Zocken die das mit Controller oder was?

Das Heft ist gut von der Aufmachung nur diese Seiten mit den Testzusammenfassungen sind Schwachsinn. Untergliederungen in Bereiche RPG Ego-Shooter usw wäre echt gut ( Uhhps gabs das nichtmal^^   )

Was aber sehr wichtig ist sind Berichte über eSport. Interviews mit Top-Clans, Mods zu den Games im allg. die gerne gezoggt werden und und und. 
Die Leser sind Mittelpunkt --> Die Community.

Zeeja, reyn

Edit: Exklusivkagge, Hetze gegen andre Redaktionen, und Hyperei wie bei The Fall und Neocron in Form von "Extraberichten am Ende/Anfang der Zeitschrift.
Muss das sein?

Man es gibt soviel was mir gerade einfällt zu Verbesserungen


----------



## Dumbi (3. Januar 2005)

Ich wünsche mir, dass die Vorschau-Berichte etwas (oder eher sehr viel) kritischer werden! 
Es war z.B. bei "Breed" so, bei "Knightshift", oder bei "Devastation", um nur einige zu nennnen: beim Vorab-Bericht hoch gelobt, beim finalen Test kläglich untergegangen.
Ohne einem der Redakteure nahetreten zu wollen, aber:
mit solch einer Erfahrung sollte man beim Probespielen merken, mit was man es zu tun hat.
Abgesehen davon, wie gut ein Spiel später werden könnte, sollte man es bei der Preview ruhig "fertigmachen" dürfen!


----------



## blutrichter (4. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 03.01.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir, dass die Vorschau-Berichte etwas (oder eher sehr viel) kritischer werden!
> Es war z.B. bei "Breed" so, bei "Knightshift", oder bei "Devastation", um nur einige zu nennnen: beim Vorab-Bericht hoch gelobt, beim finalen Test kläglich untergegangen.
> Ohne einem der Redakteure nahetreten zu wollen, aber:
> mit solch einer Erfahrung sollte man beim Probespielen merken, mit was man es zu tun hat.
> Abgesehen davon, wie gut ein Spiel später werden könnte, sollte man es bei der Preview ruhig "fertigmachen" dürfen!



Nun ja, wenn man Preview-Alpha/Beta vor sich liegen hat, die offenkundig Potenzial hat, kann man ja noch nicht wissen, daß die Entwickler das Spiel versaubeuteln werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2005)

blutrichter am 04.01.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, wenn man Preview-Alpha/Beta vor sich liegen hat, die offenkundig Potenzial hat, kann man ja noch nicht wissen, daß die Entwickler das Spiel versaubeuteln werden.



Na sicherlich kann man nicht wissen, wie gut oder schlecht ein Game am Ende sein wird. Nur in der Vorschau sind es meistens alles "Knaller" und am Ende kommt dann mitunter ne Bugsammlung bei raus oder es fallen eklatante Schwächen auf. Aber es kann doch nicht so schwer sein neben den positiven Dingen des Spiels auch mal das zu nennen woran es im Spiel hapert. Es kann einem doch wohl keiner einreden, daß beispielsweise die absolut grottige Steuerung bei Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness erst im Review festgestellt wurde und in keiner "Vorschauversion".


----------



## Solon25 (4. Januar 2005)

Nun ja, hab mal wegen einer Vollversion zusätzlich das Konkurrenzmag gekauft. Lange net mehr gelesen und sah dort etwas, das mir sehr gut gefiel:

2 Seiten Multiplayer Berichte
1 Seite Mod Berichte
2 Seiten Online Liga
1 Seite Patch Berichte

Keine Schande, wenn PCG das auch macht. Mir ist nämlich noch aufgefallen, das die seit dem letzten Heft das ich von denen gekauft habe (war Ausgabe 05/04) bei Euch einen Bereich abgeschaut haben... 


Nochmal hier erwähnt, Screenshots. Wäre toll wenn künftig immer ein Bild vom Spielmenü dabei wäre, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann ob's überladen wirkt. Sowas meine ich damit  Nexus Menü . Dazu eine Beschreibung wie in dem Test


----------



## Wildchild666 (4. Januar 2005)

was ich finde was AUF JEDEN FALL noch reinmuss, is wie bei der Gamestar ein Patch-update, also alles was sich geändert hat, und um wieviel % das ganze dadurch aufgewertet wird, das fände ich sehr wichtig...


----------



## trinity_reloaded (4. Januar 2005)

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, poste aber trotzdem mal meine meinung.

ich find pcgames ist heftmäßig schon ewig die nummer 1 & andere zeitschriften stinken dagegen voll ab. vor allem die sehr guten spielebewertungen & die lustige leserbriefecke sprechen mich sehr an.
als wunsch hätte ich hier nur, das öfters mal ein poster beiliegt (& evtl noch das cover des mags ansprechender gestalltet wird   )

bei der dvd sieht das ganze schon anders aus. hier wäre mir ein einfaches alphabetisch sortiertes menü mit allen spieletiteln lieber als der pcgames-reporter (die videos höchstens nach genres sortert, das reicht dann schon).
außerdem hätte ich gerne wieder ein paar filmtrailer für den videobereich (zb aktuell blade3)
der datenbereich könnte evtl noch regelmäßig ein par gute mods vertragen

so, ich hoffe mein beitrag wird auch zur kenntnis genommen & geht nicht ganz ungelesen unter 
cya


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2005)

Wildchild666 am 04.01.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich finde was AUF JEDEN FALL noch reinmuss, is wie bei der Gamestar ein Patch-update, also alles was sich geändert hat, und um wieviel % das ganze dadurch aufgewertet wird, das fände ich sehr wichtig...



Wäre sicherlich sinnvoll. Allerdings sollten die Games dann aber OHNE Patch auch eine entsprechend geringere Wertung bekommen.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (4. Januar 2005)

Also meine Verbesserungsvorschläge für die PcGames wären :

- _Ändert die Covergestaltung !_ Ich hätte lieber etwas weniger dicke Schrift, eine dezentere Beschreibung der Vollversion, lasst mal öfters das Wort exklusiv weg und zeigt endlich mal wieder ein *großes* Artwork zu einem Spiel. Außerdem finde ich dern Gold/Silber - Aufdruck ziemlich hässlich....spart also das Geld und investiert es lieber in andere Bereiche !

- _Verzichtet bitte auf reine Promotion-Artikel (z.B. die von Neocron 2, The  Fall und Schlacht um Mittelerde) ! _Das bringt euch zwar Geld, aber ich finde das nicht besonders informativ, da kann ich mir auch grad den Klappentext auf der DVD-Hülle des jeweiligen Spiels durchlesen....

- _Schmeißt außerdem diese unübersichtliche und überflüssige Testübersicht raus ! _Testet die "kleineren" Spiele lieber wieder ausführlich und fertigt sie nicht mit 5,6 Sätzen ab. Ich finde das irgendwie unehrlich, diese Spiele haben auch ihre Käufer/Zielgruppe und vielleicht wäre ja der eine oder andere Geheimtipp  dabeigewesen....nur den (und das unterstell ich euch jetzt wirklich) werdet ihr nicht richtig getestet haben.  Die besseren, interessanteren Titel werden sowieso ausführlich getestet - wozu also die Testübersicht  lesen ?

- _Die DVD ist imho mangelhaft  für ein marktführendes Heft !_Lasst bitte PcGames Reporter wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden und bringt ausführliche, informativere  und vor allem längere Videos die auch etwas vom Spiel zeigen und nicht nur von der Grafik. Im Moment sind die Videobeiträge nur etwas bessere, weil kommentierte Trailer......darauf kann ich verzichten.
Die Interviews, na gut, sind manchmal recht interessant, da man etwas über die Leute hinter den Spielen erfährt. Aber ich will Kaufberatung und keine Gesprächsrunde über Spiele die erst viel später erscheinen !
Bedruckt bitte auch wieder die DVD-Hüllen individuell und nehmt endlich eine DVD 9 !

- _Kein Hype mehr !_ Verzichtet auf  Exklusivtests und "gute Beziehungen" zum Entwicklerstudio (wir lieben euch dann trotzdem noch  )und bewertet dafür  *absolut* unabhängig !  Ich glaube nicht das ihr Bestechlich seit, aber der eine oder andere Prozentpunkt mehr könnte mit Vorteilen (ein Exklusiv - Preview für das nächste Produkt des Herstellers zum Beispiel) für euch verbunden sein. Hype-Spiele kritischer bewerten (was nicht heißt : mit aller Gewalt schlechter bewerten) und nicht  zuviel "Previewen" und Specials dazu bringen.

- _Lasst den Zickenkrieg mit der Gamestar ! _ Wie im aktuellen Editorial (Heft 02/05) zum Beispiel. Das wirkt nur unseriös und störend.

-_Recycelt Vollversionen weniger häufig !_ Das ist in meinen Augen zwar kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt, aber Empire Earth hab ich nun schon 3 mal bei mir rumliegen  

Das wars eigentlich meinerseits. Vieles ist vielleicht schon gesagt worden, aber ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen  

Trotzdem seit ihr ja kein schlechtes Heft, nur das hier würde ich halt nach Möglichkeit ändern ...... bitte macht das auch !


----------



## GevatterTod (4. Januar 2005)

PCGames Online:
Schnellerer Server
Andere Forensoftware

PC Games Magazin:
Anständige, bedrückte DVD-Hüllen
Mehr Text
Seriösere Tests
Mind. 1 Seite pro Spiel
Weniger Handy-Werbung
Kein PCG-Reporter
Kein Rossi
Kein Most Wanted
Ausführlichere Previews
Mehr Reports
Mehr (Hardware-)Specials
Bugs in Spielen müssen in Wertungen einfließen
Mini-Tests abschaffen
Heftbeilagen, die immer rausfallen weg
Tests/Wertungen/Tips zu Vollversionen abdrucken
Das Wertungssystem der PC Powerplay übernehmen


----------



## saschb (4. Januar 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 04.01.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> - _Schmeißt außerdem diese unübersichtliche und überflüssige Testübersicht raus ! _Testet die "kleineren" Spiele lieber wieder ausführlich und fertigt sie nicht mit 5,6 Sätzen ab. Ich finde das irgendwie unehrlich, diese Spiele haben auch ihre Käufer/Zielgruppe und vielleicht wäre ja der eine oder andere Geheimtipp  dabeigewesen....nur den (und das unterstell ich euch jetzt wirklich) werdet ihr nicht richtig getestet haben.  Die besseren, interessanteren Titel werden sowieso ausführlich getestet - wozu also die Testübersicht  lesen ?
> [...]


Stimmt. Die habe ich mir in den 3 (oder wieviel?) Ausgaben, seitdem sie eingeführt wurde, nie richtig angeschaut.  Irgendwie überflüssig.



			
				GevatterTod am 04.01.2005 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Das Wertungssystem der PC Powerplay übernehmen


Weiß gar nicht, wo sich dieses System so sehr von dem der PCGames unterscheiden soll. Die behaupten zwar, ihr System sei so innovativ, aber ob man sich nun in einer Konferenz darüber einigt, oder einen Mittelwert der einzelnen Meinungen bildet - das kommt für mich aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## GevatterTod (4. Januar 2005)

saschb am 04.01.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Die habe ich mir in den 3 (oder wieviel?) Ausgaben, seitdem sie eingeführt wurde, nie richtig angeschaut.  Irgendwie überflüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur das. Ich hasse es, wenn ich "aus Versehen" schon auf der Übersichtsseite die Testnote sehe, zu der ich mich durch intensives Lesen erst vorarbeiten wolte. Früher habe ich diese Mags zelebriert. heute nehm ich sie in die Hand, schau drauf und erstmal in die Ecke damit... Der Charme ist weg.

Ich finde es einfach gut, daß das Testsystem mindestens 2 Tester ranläßt, die nicht konferieren, sondern einfach ihre Meinung schreiben; bei "größeren" Spielen sind sogar bis zu 5 Tester unabhängig voneinander am Werk 8wenn man es glauben darf). Und dann gint es eine Durchschnittsnote und jeder gibt nochmal seinen Senf ab. Mir gefällt das wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2005)

saschb am 04.01.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß gar nicht, wo sich dieses System so sehr von dem der PCGames unterscheiden soll. Die behaupten zwar, ihr System sei so innovativ, aber ob man sich nun in einer Konferenz darüber einigt, oder einen Mittelwert der einzelnen Meinungen bildet - das kommt für mich aufs Gleiche raus.



Sicherlich der Mittelwert = Endwertung ist bei beiden gleich. Aber bei der PCPP gibt jeder Tester eine eigene Note ab, wie er das Game sieht, woraus sich die Endwertung ergibt. D.h. man hat nicht nur eine Wertung, sondern mehrer. Jeder sieht ein Game ja mitunter auch etwas anders. Und statt z.B. einfach "nur" 90% bei Spiel X würden dann 84, 88, 94 und 95 in den Einzelwertungen vergeben., woraus sich dann die 90% Gesamt ergibt.


----------



## saschb (4. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 04.01.2005 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich der Mittelwert = Endwertung ist bei beiden gleich. Aber bei der PCPP gibt jeder Tester eine eigene Note ab, wie er das Game sieht, woraus sich die Endwertung ergibt. D.h. man hat nicht nur eine Wertung, sondern mehrer. Jeder sieht ein Game ja mitunter auch etwas anders. Und statt z.B. einfach "nur" 90% bei Spiel X würden dann 84, 88, 94 und 95 in den Einzelwertungen vergeben., woraus sich dann die 90% Gesamt ergibt.


Okay, dass man die  Kommentare und Meinungen von mehr Testern als zwei, bei WoW waren es sogar 6, wobei einer, sogar ein redaktionsexterner Spieler ist (hmmm..., wer schreit da Troll im Hintergrund  - nein, nur ein Scherz), zu Gesicht bekommt, ist tatsächlich ein Vorteil. Also PCGames, nehmt Euch ein Beispiel da dran!  Andererseits sind bei einigen Tests  in erwähnter Zeitschrift auch fiktive Nonsense-Kommentare wie von dem Piraten bei Pirates! oder dem vietnamesischen Soldaten bei Battlefield Vietnam (glaub ich?) dabei. Die lockern das vielleicht auf, wirken aber auch albern und unseriös. Aber das ist  sicherlich Geschmackssache und gehört auch nicht hierher. Wir wollen ja der PCGames helfen.   (Aber bitte, diese Idee nicht übernehmen.)
Back to Topic: Was bringt es mir, 5 Prozentwerte zu sehen, die sich kaum unterscheiden, und die sowieso nur rein subjektiv vergeben werden. Ob da die Noten 72, 78 und 82 vergeben werden oder nur eine 77 steht, macht für mich keinen Unterschied, weil es keine exakte Definition eines Spielspaßprozentpunktes gibt. Das ist mit den unterschiedlichen Meinungen in den Kommentaren, wie gesagt, was Anderes. Deshalb reicht für mich die normale Angabe der PCGames aus, die wahrscheinlich in der Redaktionskonferenz auf ähnliche Weise entsteht.
Das ist meine Meinung. wie sehen das andere?


----------



## Balthamel (5. Januar 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 04.01.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Verbesserungsvorschläge für die PcGames wären :
> 
> - _Ändert die Covergestaltung !_ Ich hätte lieber etwas weniger dicke Schrift, eine dezentere Beschreibung der Vollversion, lasst mal öfters das Wort exklusiv weg und zeigt endlich mal wieder ein *großes* Artwork zu einem Spiel. Außerdem finde ich dern Gold/Silber - Aufdruck ziemlich hässlich....spart also das Geld und investiert es lieber in andere Bereiche !
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen!


----------



## GevatterTod (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: The Last Days of PC-Games*



			
				JamesCook am 05.01.2005 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder in der Gamer-Gemeinde in Deutschland regt sich zu Recht über "The Fall - The Last Days of Gaia" auf - und das erst nicht seit gestern.
> 
> Trotzdem, bei der PC-Games: Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, ein super Test und Topthema hier in der Online-Ausgabe.




Deine Wortwahl ist sich nicht glücklich. Aber auch für mich gibt es so ein Beispiel: FIFA2004 - Das wurde (von der gesamten Presse) dermaßen gelobt, aber von den Spielern zerrissen. Manchmal frage ich mich dann, wie solch eine Diskrepanz zustandekommen kann, wenn die Tester doch alle Zocker sein wollen.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kritik am Heft*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 05.01.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt zurück zum Thema.



Und um das mal zu tun :

- _Handelt die Leserzuschriften bitte ein bisschen ausführlicher ab oder streicht sie ganz !_ Nix gegen Rossi, aber die "normalen" Leserbriefe und ihre Beantwortung sind ein bisschen zu spärlich um wirklich informativ zu sein. Ich hätte lieber dem Leserbriefteil (nicht Rossi !) wieder eine Doppelseite gegeben um besser *im Heft* darauf eingehen zu können. Eine Seite mit nur 4 Zuschriften (wie im Heft 02/05) bringt es nicht wirklich, das könnte man meiner Meinung nach auch genausogut weglassen. Vielleicht ist die Rubrik "Fragen an die Redaktion" nur noch aus psychologischen Gründen dabei, um den Lesern das Gefühl von wenigstens einem bisschen Beachtung zu geben.
Die Rumpelkiste ist jedoch vom Umfang her gut und kann so bleiben, bis der Rosshirt in Rente geht


----------



## JohnSinclair (5. Januar 2005)

Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein,
den flopigsten publisher/entwickler zu wählen bzw dern top

TOp is also Ubisoft und Flop ist Valve


----------



## Hells_Bells (5. Januar 2005)

Hm, besser machen.....in Punkto PC Games Hardware, zumindest genauso ausführlich über Intel Systeme berichten wie über AMD.
Oder sich gleich in AMD PC Games umbenennen.
Es ist wirklich so, wenn mal ein Prozessor/Systemvergleich kommt, sind es garantiert 3 Seiten AMD und 3 Spalten Intel.
Zu dem auf der CD befindlichen Programm "Aufrüstrechner", toll 4 AMD Prozessoren zur Auswahl......
Zu Intel Chipsätzen habe ich zum Beispiel schon lange keinen Artikel zu Bioseinstellungen mehr gefunden.
Auch wenn ich einigen auf den Schlipps getreten sein sollte (ich weiß die Mehrzahl der User hat AMD Systeme...), das mußte mal raus.


----------



## js (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: The Last Days of PC-Games*

Hier geht's weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0502&survey=survey&survey_id=3081

Wir sind euch sehr dankbar für die bisherigen Kommentare, Meinungen und kritischen Anregungen und würden uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr auch am zweiten Teil der Heft-Umfrage teilnehmt.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: The Last Days of PC-Games*



			
				js am 06.01.2005 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht's weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0502&survey=survey&survey_id=3081
> 
> Wir sind euch sehr dankbar für die bisherigen Kommentare, Meinungen und kritischen Anregungen und würden uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr auch am zweiten Teil der Heft-Umfrage teilnehmt.



Die Fragen werden konkreter


----------



## saschb (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: The Last Days of PC-Games*



			
				Solon25 am 06.01.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 06.01.2005 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, da soll noch mal Einer kommen und sagen, die Redaktion schere sich nicht darum, was die Leser sagen  (aber die kommen wahrscheinlich trotzdem   ).  Dann müssen die Vorschläge nur noch angenommen werden, sofern sich die Mehrheit dafür entscheidet.

PS: Bei Fragen, bei denen Mehrfachnennungen erlaubt sind, sollte es aber auch möglich sein, mehrere Punkte anzukreuzen. 

Edit: Huch, ab jetzt geht's ja hier weiter. Eben ging der Link noch hierhin.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: The Last Days of PC-Games*



			
				saschb am 06.01.2005 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Bei Fragen, bei denen Mehrfachnennungen erlaubt sind, sollte es aber auch möglich sein, mehrere Punkte anzukreuzen.



Hab es dem Webmaster schon gemailt, hoffe er sieht es auch bald


----------



## subaridu (6. Januar 2005)

Wünschenswert:
- Bugwertung
- Bewertung der Kundendienste von Spieleanbietern
- Beurteilung von Patches
- Modtests, da es sicher viele Spielenswerte Mods zu bereits vorhandenen Games gibt, die man sich für wenig oder gar kein Geld herunterladen kann.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## weisichnicht (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: The Last Days of PC-Games*

Ein frohes neues wünsch ich euch

doch noch schöner wäre es wenn ihr info@pcgame.de halten würdet was
ihr auf den Cover druckt.
Ich verwisse die Trailer zu Stalker und Gaia und sogar zu
MoH PacificAssault wo entweder nur der Ton bzw garnichts
läuft weil das format nicht stimmt,bzw Error nicht lesbar.
! Altersfreigabe wie bei PCGames ! zwei ausgaben ab 16 bzw 18 DVD ?? Ob diese nun PC-Games oder PC-Action heissen fehler sind bei beiden gleich.
Gaia ist überhaupt nicht vorhanden keine Trailer !!!!
Laut kiosk gibts nur eine Ausgabe - kann schliesslich nur das greifen was ausliegt? 
Habe jetzt schon die 2te Ausgabe wo solche Troubel sind - wenn ich auch zugeben muss das mich erstmal nur die Games interessieren , die beiliegen.

Ansonsten sehr gutes Mag ,weiter so

Wünsche mir das dieses endlich besser wird und zeigt mal was lustiges aus eurer Redaktion

MfG. R.S.


----------

